# Calling all "Dress Watch Desperados"--Share Pics of your dress watches!



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.

I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.

Special thanks to @Mediocre for the idea for the thread.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

To mix it up, here's another dress watch I own


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have always been a stainless steel sports watch guy. Never had more than a couple watches in my "collection", a diver, a chronograph mostly.

I recently cut my teeth on a smaller vintage dress watch. It disappears under a dress cuff, and I actually find myself wearing with with more casual dress as well. It kind has me thinking of adding another dark dial dress watch to my small collection.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Actium said:


> To mix it up, here's another dress watch I own
> 
> View attachment 15777972


I like the range! Talk about high/low...


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't even own a proper dress watch but those look great.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful watches!

This is as close as I get, at least while the pandemic in still ongoing.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful watches!
> 
> This is as close as I get, at least while the pandemic in still ongoing.
> View attachment 15778011


Whoa, love those hands!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I like the range! Talk about high/low...


There are many awesome choices out there for all budgets. And honestly the Breguet is the outlier in my collection lol.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Actium said:


> Whoa, love those hands!


Thank you @Actium, but they're no match for the almighty Breguet hands! 🤓


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Woot @Actium for the Dress Watch Desperado thread!

Starting here, more later...including some atypical "dress" watches


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These are both my idea of a dress watch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I wouldn't say either one is pure dress - especially the Seiko with its day/date - but they're the closest I've got right now.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

:edit:

Removed non-dress watches for the sake of the cause of the Desperados


----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

It's a GMT, but still my "dress" watch. I suppose being rose gold helps, too.


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Been buying more dress watches recently. ALS is my favorite in that department.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Open heart, very lightweight and comfortable Tissot.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Omega Deville 1977 Manual Wind on aftermarket Brown Lizard skin strap


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pieces everyone! I've experimented with GO Senator PanoDate, blue sixties, PanoLunar and also ALS 36 mm YG 1815, 38.5 mm RG 1815, 40 mm WG 1815 and WG u/d. While I appreciate dress watches, over time I've learned I'm just not a dress watch guy. So these days, this is the closest I will come to that category:


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a few dress watches, but, I'm usually wearing a sport's watch
Two vintage Vacheron Constantins circa 1940s and a more contemporary Audemars Piguet Starwheel circa 1989


----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

My favorite dress watch, though it doesn't get worn a lot....


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

DJ_Masse said:


> Been buying more dress watches recently. ALS is my favorite in that department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to one day have one ALS, you have two.

Both gorgeous.


----------



## Sjokosaus (Oct 7, 2020)

My only watch that I wear daily


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I've purged most of my dress watches out of my collection. This is the one keeper. It covers any occassion and works with navy and charcoal/black.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Sjokosaus said:


> My only watch that I wear daily
> View attachment 15778158


I really like the domed shape


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Great idea for a thread, OP!

Here's my Reverso - probably my favorite dress watch, although I've lately been hearing the siren song of the Geophysic True Second...


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

A slim watch on a nice strap, what´s not to like? Contemporary to vintage, manual to solar, 18k gold to steel or titanium. I love me a dresswatch any day  Some I would categorize as office-watches due to date and seconds hand, but that´s me.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Vintage simplicity.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)

With covid, haven't worn my dress watch in a while.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

JLittle said:


> I hope to one day have one ALS, you have two.
> 
> Both gorgeous.


I'd love to add an ALS one day, too. I keep changing my mind which one, though. Here's the current one


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

This is about as dressy as I'll ever be.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

this used to be in my collection, pure, simple, clean and classic


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

dglessner said:


> My favorite dress watch, though it doesn't get worn a lot....
> 
> View attachment 15778128


If you don't wear it much, maybe you should sell it (hint hint).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like a few more (and better) dress watches, actually.
But these humble pieces see me through most events.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

It's difficult to have a dedicated dress watch thread, as even the first page demonstrates.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd like a few more (and better) dress watches, actually.
> But these humble pieces see me through most events.
> 
> View attachment 15778254
> ...


A lot of variety there, and that case shape on the bottom one is quite distinct!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

mleok said:


> It's difficult to have a dedicated dress watch thread, as even the first page demonstrates.


To be honest, I'm not even sure what a dress watch is (or isn't). For example, is this Sturmanskie a dress watch?


----------



## Sjokosaus (Oct 7, 2020)

Actium said:


> I really like the domed shape


Me too! It really adds something extra to the watch. The dial, minute and seconds hand also has a nice curve to match the crystal.


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Actium said:


> I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.
> 
> I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful!


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I love dress watches, but I relly prefer super simple and this Bambino fits my prereqs better than anything so far. I don't like small second dress watches, or too much on the dial. I'm wearing it on a seatbelt nato here because it dresses down pretty well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> It's difficult to have a dedicated dress watch thread, as even the first page demonstrates.


Ir seems to me that more and more, the concept of a dress watch is either routinely ignored, snubbed, or stretched to mean, at best, an "expensive watch without a bezel."

And/Or, we as a society don't feel the need for this specific category, as defined by tradition, or more like, don't want to recognize the authority of that tradition.

It's a bit sad for me, but it is what it is. All things must pass.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Actium said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure what a dress watch is (or isn't). For example, is this Sturmanskie a dress watch?
> 
> View attachment 15778279


Technically speaking - which is to say, IF we submit to the authority of tradition, the answer is NO.

The definition of dress watch is actually narrow, but clear. 
But from what I can gather, all that is now considered by the majority to be something unsavory and "oppressive" in one form or another.


----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)

Azizu said:


> this used to be in my collection, pure, simple, clean and classic
> View attachment 15778245


Why do you no longer have it ? Beautiful watch.


----------



## LeDandy_66 (May 21, 2017)

I have mostly dress watches in my collection. In my opinion, a true dress watch should have: 1) manual wound movement; 2) no date; 3) small, simple dial; and 4) no seconds hand. Two of my favorites below. Both are about 32mm.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

melikewatches said:


> Why do you no longer have it ? Beautiful watch.


It is beautiful, however at 34mm it was a little small for my wrist.
i also had this amazing Blancpain which could qualify as a dress watch being thin but it was a bit small at 34mm









i still have other Pateks tho  but mostly at 39mm now


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeDandy_66 said:


> In my opinion, a true dress watch should have: 1) manual wound movement; 2) no date; 3) small, simple dial; and 4) no seconds hand.


That is what tradition dictates.
And, two more: 
1. Preferably NO numbers: the fewer the better. Simple batons preferred.
2. Light-colored dial: white, or creme, etc.


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I wouldn't say either one is pure dress - especially the Seiko with its day/date - but they're the closest I've got right now.
> 
> View attachment 15778056


I'm a big fan of that small seconds.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

My only dress watch.


----------



## Fiznik (Dec 10, 2017)

Here is my current favorite


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

I only have one, but I really enjoy wearing it and appreciate the simplicity of the dial, reserved size at 36mm and only 7 mm thick,








and the movement finishing- Blancpain 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel A. (Jan 3, 2021)

Восток Классика 690B21


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mleok said:


> It's difficult to have a dedicated dress watch thread, as even the first page demonstrates.


I'm sorry, it won't happen again 😞


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I'm sorry, it won't happen again 😞


We don't play by the rules tho, that's what makes us the Desperados!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> We don't play by the rules tho, that's what makes us the Desperados!


I am trying to encourage @mleok participation....I know there are some stunning dress watches there!


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

This is what I've been rocking recently for dress watches. I also have a Longines that I like to wear when I dont want to rock a tank style piece.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My first dress watch although 41mm but the Ultra Thin case and 18kt Rose Gold with only two hands should qualify. This piece totally changed my outlook on wristwatches.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are mine two:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Actium said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure what a dress watch is (or isn't). For example, is this Sturmanskie a dress watch?
> 
> View attachment 15778279


I wouldn't consider it to be one. In general, if it has lume, it isn't a strict dress watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The Mrs. gifted this to me when I first garnered an interest in watches. I fully intend to wear it to a dark suit or tux friendly event, hopefully an opera or play, after the world re-opens


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Definitely not dress ready on the bracelet....but what about on a black strap? Opinions welcome


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

mleok said:


> I wouldn't consider it to be one. In general, if it has lume, it isn't a strict dress watch.


What if it's really crappy lume? Lol jk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> The Mrs. gifted this to me when I first garnered an interest in watches. I fully intend to wear it to a dark suit or tux friendly event, hopefully an opera or play, after the world re-opens
> 
> View attachment 15778516


Or perhaps Götterdämmerung if the world ends?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Or perhaps Götterdämmerung if the world ends?


Sure, it will not matter what I have on then. Might as well go sentimental!


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

The watch my dad bought himself when he landed his first post college job in Manhattan in the late 50s. It's my only watch I consider dressy.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Azizu said:


> this used to be in my collection, pure, simple, clean and classic
> View attachment 15778245


Very nice! Been considering a Calatrava.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Recently bought this, should get it by next week.. The only dress watch in my collection.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

My current dress watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Most of my watches are somehow dressy. Here two of them - mechanical and quartz:


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Here are my one and a half dress watches.
















while not technically a dress watch with lume (though too limited to be useful) and numbered minute track, the Hamilton has really grown on me for daily wear in the office. I would not hesitate to wear it as a dress watch except that then I would never wear the KS, and that isn't happening.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

This is about as dressy as I get, and it's inexpensive!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Both less than $1000.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Has Covid tampered anyone's interest in dress watches, at least temporarily? 

My collection has always been really dress watch focused, but since I haven't been going to the office or getting dressed up to go out for the last year, I've been much more interested in casual/sports watches than I used to be.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Small vintage option


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Histrionics said:


> Has Covid tampered anyone's interest in dress watches, at least temporarily?
> 
> My collection has always been really dress watch focused, but since I haven't been going to the office or getting dressed up to go out for the last year, I've been much more interested in casual/sports watches than I used to be.


Practically yes. I still prefer the dress watches (to own), but in home-office I am wearing mostly G-Shock DW-5600E, as I found out that the watches take much more abuse than in the office.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Actium said:


> I'd love to add an ALS one day, too. I keep changing my mind which one, though. Here's the current one
> 
> View attachment 15778241


Nice!

I want the Lange 1, but starting to really warm up to the Odysseus.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> Has Covid tampered anyone's interest in dress watches, at least temporarily?
> 
> My collection has always been really dress watch focused, but since I haven't been going to the office or getting dressed up to go out for the last year, I've been much more interested in casual/sports watches than I used to be.


Not me, I most often wear my Breguet with jeans or PJs while working from home. Although I am looking forward to going back to the office. I like the look of dress watches more than divers, and find them as if not more comfortable.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Actium said:


> Not me, I most often wear my Breguet with jeans or PJs while working from home. Although I am looking forward to going back to the office. I like the look of dress watches more than divers, and find them as if not more comfortable.


If I had that Breguet I wouldn't be taking it off either. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Histrionics said:


> If I had that Breguet I wouldn't be taking it off either. One of my all time favourites.


I totally agree. I often wonder how many gentlemen wear dress watches daily around the globe. Frankly I've worn this watch everyday since acquiring it on February 23rd with the exception of today when I wore a Grand Seiko. All day I was missing my Jaeger LeCoultre! Honeymoon probably but there is something about wearing a non sports watch daily especially in precious metal.


----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dads memovox


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> I totally agree. I often wonder how many gentlemen wear dress watches daily around the globe. Frankly I've worn this watch everyday since acquiring it on February 23rd with the exception of today when I wore a Grand Seiko. All day I was missing my Jaeger LeCoultre! Honeymoon probably but there is something about wearing a non sports watch daily especially in precious metal.
> View attachment 15778700


I wear my Breguet about 75% of days. I do try to give my other watches some attention. It could partially be a honeymoon as I've only had it about 2 months. However, I quite like wearing it on a routine basis and its slimness helps.

Plus I see no reason not to enjoy it to the fullest. The insurance policy helps give me peace of mind.


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

My only dress watch for now order ALS outsized date but won't have in my possession few weeks'


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I never dress up but if/when I suppose I'd use one of these . . .


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Even though they have complications, I think these count. One white gold and one yellow gold.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Oops ... almost forgot the one given to me by my father .. his Lord Elgin:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

This is the dressiest watch in my collection. The honeymoon has lasted over a year


----------



## KrisL (Jan 21, 2021)

It's a bit casual but it serves as a dress watch for me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

My one and only dress watch in the collection -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Some of mine, some more traditional dress watches, and some which I would call shy of the traditional notion of a dress watch.

The white dial of the JLC Grande Reverso Duo is probably considered to be a dress watch by modern standards, the petite seconds subdial is acceptable, although the expanded date window makes it a bit suspect. The black dial with its lume is even less of a traditional dress watch.

















The Ming 17.06 Copper also features lume, which again makes it suspect, although it has a reasonably elegant dial without any seconds or date complication.









Montblanc Heritage Dual Time, again not really a traditional dress watch because of the bracelet, date complication, dual subdials, and second timezone hour hand.









Nomos Tangente 35mm, it features a seconds complication, but since it is on a petite subdial, and without a date complication, I would consider it to be a dress watch.









Patek Philippe Calatrava 5119. For me, the quintessential dress watch, due to its iconic hobnail bezel. For me, I don't think petite seconds subdials detract from its dressiness.









Frederique Constant Slimline. I no longer own this watch, but it's a thin two-hander quartz watch which demonstrates that one can get an elegant and tasteful dress watch without spending a significant amount of money.









Kari Voutilainen was kind enough to let me try on the 28ti, which again probably doesn't fit the confines of a traditional dress watch, but is too beautiful not to include.









Vacheron Constantin Overseas. Clearly a luxury sports watch, with lumed numerals and hands, but with dressy overtones because of the guilloche dial.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> Some of mine, some more traditional dress watches, and some which I would call shy of the traditional notion of a dress watch.
> 
> The white dial of the JLC Grande Reverso Duo is probably considered to be a dress watch by modern standards, the petite seconds subdial is acceptable, although the expanded date window makes it a bit suspect. The black dial with its lume is even less of a traditional dress watch.
> View attachment 15779007
> ...


The PP 5119 is what first attracted me to the brand. I agree with the quintessential adjective. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

The following may be of interest. Can't remember where I sourced it from, though.


----------



## BlackClayWatches (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

In Sweden you're given this and similar models from other Swiss brands when working 30 years in government service. Solid 14 or 18k gold, 33,5mmØ x 5mm in hight. 
























I agree with the categories you posted, this is not a strict dresswatch, that's why i call them office-watches. Seconds hand and date, and lume. Perfect when working late at the office ? But still discrete enough to wear at formal events at work. The vintage models are in the same monocoque case but with plexiglass instead of sapphire. They are priced at 1500€ when new, but I have bought the ones I have for around 250€


----------



## samdj615 (Mar 18, 2021)

JohnD said:


> View attachment 15778229
> View attachment 15778230
> View attachment 15778229
> View attachment 15778230


Good taste!


----------



## samdj615 (Mar 18, 2021)

Azizu said:


> It is beautiful, however at 34mm it was a little small for my wrist.
> i also had this amazing Blancpain which could qualify as a dress watch being thin but it was a bit small at 34mm
> View attachment 15778332
> 
> ...


Wow gorgeous!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15778861


The ultimate dress watch IMO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Dress watch Desperado
Why don't you come to your senses
You been out dressin' fancy
For so long now....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm more of a dive watch desperado but my tastes are very wide ranging.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 30, 2012)

samdj615 said:


> Good taste!


Thank you. The Seiko was the first watch I ever bought, which was in 2009. I had a young family then so I had to stay in budget. I still think it's sharp, though. Just bought the Stowa. Preferred no date. A step up after 13 years.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

mleok said:


> Some of mine, some more traditional dress watches, and some which I would call shy of the traditional notion of a dress watch.
> 
> The white dial of the JLC Grande Reverso Duo is probably considered to be a dress watch by modern standards, the petite seconds subdial is acceptable, although the expanded date window makes it a bit suspect. The black dial with its lume is even less of a traditional dress watch.
> View attachment 15779007
> ...


Wow, that 28ti. I agree, probably not a dress watch but a true Knockout!


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Vintage 34mm,










and contemporary 40mm, very dressy even though that have day-date complication. My perfect dress watch is Nomos Orion 38mm with blue hands and gold indexes. For now i'm satisfy with these two, but vintage is a little small so will probably go in the near future.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

teckel12 said:


> Very nice! Been considering a Calatrava.


it is everything you need in a dress watch 💘


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

samdj615 said:


> Wow gorgeous!


yes it is
i had this one too at 38mm (20 years villeret anniversary edition limited 300 pieces)








could qualify as dress watch


----------



## bkguy (Feb 17, 2021)

Added this to my collection in 2019. My one and only dress watch which I now get to wear only on weekends.


----------



## SMB72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice to see all the dress watches. My most dressy watch is this Lord Marvel Hi-beat.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

captious said:


> Vintage 34mm,
> 
> View attachment 15779829


This is one great looking watch. Mixture of 60-ties elegance of the case and 70-ties boldness of the hands and the indices. Has the watch any lume? It is strange to see "T-SWISS" on the dial which is without lume....


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

Neither will please the pursists but they both please me...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

G550driver said:


> Neither will please the pursists but they both please me...
> View attachment 15780454
> 
> 
> View attachment 15780456


I see nothing wrong with either of those!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Keep this thread going. As-is for a coat/slacks event, swap for a black strap for a suit or tux event


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

Barbababa said:


> In Sweden you're given this and similar models from other Swiss brands when working 30 years in government service. Solid 14 or 18k gold, 33,5mmØ x 5mm in hight.
> View attachment 15779133
> 
> View attachment 15779134
> ...


Shows the difference in cultures. Americans would lose their minds if we were paying for gold watches for public employees. Cool watch though.?


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

dj-76 said:


> Shows the difference in cultures. Americans would lose their minds if we were paying for gold watches for public employees. Cool watch though.😁


They are engraved on the back with the Royal symbol with three crowns and the text "for zeal and order in the service of the kingdom". But you only get one after 30 years at the same employer. Mine are without engraving. The older one have had the text removed at some time and the newer I got NOS from the shelf of a closed watch shop. I think they are quite charming in all their simplicity


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

While it may not please the strict traditionalists, here's mine (looks dressier on the orig croco strap by the way)...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

John Price said:


> While it may not please the strict traditionalists, here's mine (looks dressier on the orig croco strap by the way)...
> View attachment 15781465


That blue is outstanding!


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

dj-76 said:


> Shows the difference in cultures. Americans would lose their minds if we were paying for gold watches for public employees. Cool watch though.😁


This was common in the USA prior to the 1960's I believe. You can find many vintage Hamilton, Elgin, Bulova, etc. gold watches that have inscriptions of "25 years of service...".


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

lehippi said:


> This was common in the USA prior to the 1960's I believe. You can find many vintage Hamilton, Elgin, Bulova, etc. gold watches that have inscriptions of "25 years of service...".


That's private company's. He's talking about government employees.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

My only true dress watch is a Seiko Cocktail Time. It's one of my very favorites.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

dj-76 said:


> That's private company's. He's talking about government employees.


Didn't they used to give cops gold watches upon retirement, or is that just an urban legend?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

Actium said:


> Didn't they used to give cops gold watches upon retirement, or is that just an urban legend?


I don't think so. Usually the guys would get together and buy something for the retiree. The fireman at the station put in money to get my dad a gold plated axe when he retired from the fire department.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

sci said:


> This is one great looking watch. Mixture of 60-ties elegance of the case and 70-ties boldness of the hands and the indices. Has the watch any lume? It is strange to see "T-SWISS" on the dial which is without lume....


You noticed T-SWISS. I don't know what it means and the watch doesn't have any lume, of course.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

captious said:


> You noticed T-SWISS. I don't know what it means and the watch doesn't have any lume, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15782559


It may have once had active lume at the caps of the bar indices (if you look closely).


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

captious said:


> You noticed T-SWISS. I don't know what it means and the watch doesn't have any lume, of course.


"T Swiss Made T" was used (maybe still used?) to indicate that the watch has a tritium-activated lume.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My watch style is evolving into more dress over sport, these are my last 2 purchases:


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

3AKA3 said:


> The watch my dad bought himself when he landed his first post college job in Manhattan in the late 50s. It's my only watch I consider dressy.
> 
> View attachment 15778558


It's a beautiful watch and I imagine the most beloved one in your collection. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Not technically dress but its what I wear as a dress watch.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

jah said:


> My watch style is evolving into more dress over sport, these are my last 2 purchases:
> 
> View attachment 15783374
> 
> ...


Some superb choices there!


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

1935 Hamilton Drake


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

His and hers...


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I have two I wear primarily for dress. The Bulova belonged to my late uncle, the Omega I obtained from the original owners nephew (a friend of mine).
















I've used this as a dress watch as well. Found it at a thrift store in the Catskills.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Odd as it may sound...I did not historically associate vintage watches with dress watches...but in so many cases vintage is a perfect dress option!


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

14K









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

dglessner said:


> My favorite dress watch, though it doesn't get worn a lot....
> 
> View attachment 15778128


pure stunner! One of my fav models. AL&S vibes. I love it in green also. Would love to own the opaline version


----------



## SL1210 (Feb 4, 2020)

Barbababa said:


> In Sweden you're given this and similar models from other Swiss brands when working 30 years in government service. Solid 14 or 18k gold, 33,5mmØ x 5mm in hight.
> 
> View attachment 15779135
> 
> I agree with the categories you posted, this is not a strict dresswatch, that's why i call them office-watches. Seconds hand and date, and lume. Perfect when working late at the office ? But still discrete enough to wear at formal events at work. The vintage models are in the same monocoque case but with plexiglass instead of sapphire. They are priced at 1500€ when new, but I have bought the ones I have for around 250€


Do you get a second one after 60 years?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SL1210 said:


> Do you get a second one after 60 years?


No...because that member is in a country where people know how to actually retire!!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Love this thread, have read every post. Like some, I thought I had a "dress" watch but now realise that I was wrong in terms of the strict definition but correct in terms of the appreciation of something simple and tasteful. I bought this 15 years ago with my first bonus and have never upgraded it. Wear it with shorts and a T shirt most days!


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Bumper movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

robertmurray said:


> View attachment 15785087
> 
> 
> Love this thread, have read every post. Like some, I thought I had a "dress" watch but now realise that I was wrong in terms of the strict definition but correct in terms of the appreciation of something simple and tasteful. I bought this 15 years ago with my first bonus and have never upgraded it. Wear it with shorts and a T shirt most days!


It looks great, especially after 15 years!!

Also, it is only a black strap away from meeting even the most strict dress watch rules!


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> It looks great, especially after 15 years!!
> 
> Also, it is only a black strap away from meeting even the most strict dress watch rules!


Southern Hemisphere summer destroys those straps, have a blue and brown for winter.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

robertmurray said:


> Southern Hemisphere summer destroys those straps, have a blue and brown for winter.


Any recommendations for durable yet attractive straps in a similar climate?


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Any recommendations for durable yet attractive straps in a similar climate?


The bracelet works well for me and I've also put it on a NATO which I got from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JUNGHANS MEISTER


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I love the photos!

180


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The closest I get to dress watches -


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> No...because that member is in a country where people know how to actually retire!!


You are actually not that far from the truth. You are not allowed to work after the age of 67 in government service. And since you are not allowed to work in government service before the age of 15 it's theoretically impossible


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

robertmurray said:


> Southern Hemisphere summer destroys those straps, have a blue and brown for winter.


I have a plain thin black rubber from Hitsch that I used when I attended a summer wedding once, works quite nicely + @Mediocre I think it's called "Hirsch Pure"...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Barbababa said:


> You are actually not that far from the truth. You are not allowed to work after the age of 67 in government service. And since you are not allowed to work in government service before the age of 15 it's theoretically impossible


I knew there was a limit, was not sure at what point. Thanks for clarification. Our age limit for retirement is death.



Barbababa said:


> I have a plain thin black rubber from Hitsch that I used when I attended a summer wedding once, works quite nicely + @Mediocre I think it's called "Hirsch Pure"...


Thanks!!


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I knew there was a limit, was not sure at what point. Thanks for clarification. Our age limit for retirement is death.
> 
> Thanks!!


Uhaa  Where do you live? Most counties have some retirement age for government employees, in the EU it´s 65years
*and just to keep the thread going...








Another affordable, Knut Gadd Decagon. Kind of PP vibe, quartz and 5atm, avalible in some dial and case variations


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Barbababa said:


> Uhaa  Where do you live? Most counties have some retirement age for government employees, in the EU it´s 65years
> *and just to keep the thread going...
> View attachment 15791701
> 
> Another affordable, Knut Gadd Decagon. Kind of PP vibe, quartz and 5atm, avalible in some dial and case variations


The US, our government employees know a decent retirement as well. Not sure there is an age ceiling (forced retirement) though.

Glad to see more dress watches!


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## kelv_w (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's mine. Pretty versatile without a jacket too.










Forgotten about the back too


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

kelv_w said:


> Here's mine. Pretty versatile without a jacket too.


Stunning piece!


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Throwing a bit of solar into the mix....

ETA: Black PVD, of course, is not a traditional dress-watch finish, but, at ~5mm thick, this baby slips very nicely under a tuxedo shirt sleeve -- you know, for those occasions when you're not "supposed" to be wearing a watch. ?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

kelv_w said:


> Here's mine. Pretty versatile without a jacket too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with @Mr.V1984 !! Stunning!



Viseguy said:


> Throwing a bit of solar into the mix....
> 
> ETA: Black PVD, of course, is not a traditional dress-watch finish, but, at ~5mm thick, this baby slips very nicely under a tuxedo shirt sleeve -- you know, for those occasions when you're not "supposed" to be wearing a watch. 😉


5mm? That is very thin, great choice for under-the-cuff use!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is there an accepted working definition of a dress watch?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is there an accepted working definition of a dress watch?


Not for this thread. It has been lightly discussed.....but if you look back through you will find an array. Share in confidence!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Is there an accepted working definition of a dress watch?


See my post #96.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

I will promptly remove if this does not qualify!


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

tinman143 said:


> I will promptly remove if this does not qualify!


Love that metro w leather nato!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> See my post #96.


so this two hander wont qualify?


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Pongster said:


> so this two hander wont qualify?
> View attachment 15792738


Well, there's always an exception to the rule


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Well, there's always an exception to the rule


levity aside though, all along i thought rules are:

1. No watch

2. If you have to wear one, as simple and thin as possible and in precious metal. So two handers and ultra thins.

Didnt realize that it had to be white metal. So yellow gold and rose gold disqualified.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Well, there's always an exception to the rule


this wont make the cut as well.









the requirements actually made me make a cursory survey of my stash. And i think i dont have a qualifying dress watch.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Pongster said:


> levity aside though, all along i thought rules are:
> 
> 1. No watch
> 
> ...


I think the general principle is that for formal occasions, the more discreet the watch, the better. Thin, small, simple, classy. The aim is _not _to draw attention to one's wrist and for that reason, white gold is preferred presumably because it's less "flashy" and ostentatious than coloured gold.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Pongster said:


> this wont make the cut as well.
> View attachment 15792746
> 
> 
> the requirements actually made me make a cursory survey of my stash. And i think i dont have a qualifying dress watch.


You'd have to be an insufferable perfectionist to turn your nose up a piece of kit this classy!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> You'd have to be an insufferable perfectionist to turn your nose up a piece of kit this classy!




my solution to not having a proper dress watch is just to go watchless the next time i am invited to a formal affair.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I think the general principle is that for formal occasions, the more discreet the watch, the better. Thin, small, simple, classy. The aim is _not _to draw attention to one's wrist and for that reason, white gold is preferred presumably because it's less "flashy" and ostentatious than coloured gold.


i think that's also the reason for the preference for being watch less. Another reason i was told: there's no better place you should be in so no need to watch the time.


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Some epic watches here, here's my modest offerings;

Tissot. Picked it up for a song, and I'm very happy with it








And an ML








An Edox








An MG








I'm not sure this one counts as a dress watch but I would wear it to a formal do so it makes (my) the cut


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Doesn't fit any quals at all but its my go to under the cuff watch for a nice dinner. Has not had a ton of wrist time as of late


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> levity aside though, all along i thought rules are:
> 
> 1. No watch
> 
> ...


I take the modern approach, subdials and yellow gold are fine. Otherwise my GP purchase did not make much sense lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> I take the modern approach, subdials and yellow gold are fine. Otherwise my GP purchase did not make much sense lol


all along these were my go to dress watch. Depending on what other metals i am wearing. Belt buckle, cufflinks, etc.










turns out neither fully qualifies.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Just for the record, I tend to take an expansive view of what constitutes a dress watch. I'm certainly not pedantic and I like many of the models pushing the boundaries here. Desperados have to possess a bit of the rebellious streak, after all


----------



## kelv_w (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my other one... a bit dressier than the FiftySix


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

I would consider this one more of a dress watch but it got so little wrist time I unloaded it.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

kelv_w said:


> Here's my other one... a bit dressier than the FiftySix


Wow what a stunner


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Keeping it real


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> all along these were my go to dress watch. Depending on what other metals i am wearing. Belt buckle, cufflinks, etc.
> 
> View attachment 15793015
> 
> ...


Both look like fine choices to me!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Both look like fine choices to me!


but learned today that both are not strictly speaking dress watches. One is made of stainless steel despite being thin, small and two handed. The other is not made of white metal and not a simple two hander.

no biggie.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Pongster said:


> levity aside though, all along i thought rules are:
> 
> 1. No watch
> 
> ...


Depends on how you define formal occasion/formal dress. I think in most WUS threads I've seen there seems to be an assumption that Dinner Jacket/Tuxedo/Black Tie is formal. Strictly speaking it's not!

Formal dress is White Tie which is pretty tightly defined; and for this, no a watch is not considered appropriate.

Black Tie was originally developed as a less formal and more relaxed style which could be worn when alone or dining with friends (but only if ladies were not present - I kid you not!). For this, a watch is acceptable along the lines defined elsewhere in this thread. But if ladies are present then White Tie only!

Now, having said that I'll admit that I have never been to a White Tie event nor am I ever likely to and that wearing a Dinner Jacket is as formal as I get for an evening event (er; I have worn full Morning Suit - top hat and tails - on occasion but never for an evening event).

Anyway, enough of this; some watches.

Sadly I don't own any noble metal watches so none of mine will qualify in the strictest sense; but these are my dressiest watches and one of these would be pressed into service with the Dinner Jacket...









Ball Trainmaster 135 Anniversary. Breaks the no lume rule but handy if you are at the theatre or similar and want to be able to tell the time. The tritium dots on this are quite small so not really noticeable in reasonably well lit envrionments.









Melbourne Flinders


















Tissot Chemin des Tourelles









This Vostok could also be pressed into service although it is probably a bit too thick to fit under some shirt cuffs.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Only one that even comes CLOSE to being a dress watch I have:


----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)

Here is mine
Sits on a brown croc 90% of the time. When the tux comes out I'll put on either a custom black teju lizard or black croc.


----------



## kelv_w (Dec 4, 2011)

grizzly83 said:


> Here is mine
> Sits on a brown croc 90% of the time. When the tux comes out I'll put on either a custom black teju lizard or black croc.
> View attachment 15793936


Love a classy reverso


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

This is in my current collection. I just got it in today.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Baka1969 said:


> This is in my current collection. I just got it in today.
> 
> View attachment 15794135
> 
> View attachment 15794149


I love this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

domayotte said:


> I love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't think of a better dress watch under $1,000.


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This wont qualify as well


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Office-HAQ in the Zeitmeister







Really stretching it now, just to post some nice waches 🤪


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

I sing classical music with a masterworks chorale, and I enjoy wearing this to concerts in black tie.

Chopard L.U.C Les Classique ultra thin: 35.5mm x 6.5mm

Cal. 1160 by F. Piguet: automatic with 100 hour power reserve


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Currently I only have one modern dress watch in a precious metal case:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

This isn't really a dress watch, but it definitely passes for one nowadays.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Absolutely obsessed with dress watches now!


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Time is an illusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> Absolutely obsessed with dress watches now!
> View attachment 15795773


Floris is a great fragrance house too! I used to have a bottle of No. 89


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

1. Currently have:









2. Obtainable Future Goal:

















3. Unobtainable Grails:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Still has a couple too many complications for a dress watch, but at least it's more dress than the Omega above.


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Rocking a dress watch whilst not 'dressed'


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)




----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Actium said:


> I'd love to add an ALS one day, too. I keep changing my mind which one, though. Here's the current one
> 
> View attachment 15778241


Obviously, not _quite_ in the same league, but this may scratch the itch, for a tad less $$$.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

I just couldn't choose one over the other so I got them both


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

captious said:


> View attachment 15798859


Love the textured dial!


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

My Ophion









Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Why don't you come to your senses.....???


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Keeping this thread kicking.

Difficult to get a good picture of it, but it could pull dress duty if required


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's my dress watch ...


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> Why don't you come to your senses.....???
> View attachment 15799596


Deesssperadooooo...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

John Price said:


> While it may not please the strict traditionalists, here's mine (looks dressier on the orig croco strap by the way)...
> View attachment 15781465


This is much more of a dress watch than many others being shown here. Very nice!


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Whitebread said:


> Currently I only have one modern dress watch in a precious metal case:


One of my "grail" watches! So much better legibility with the black dial.


----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Take your pick


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

My wife's Ballon two tone that has been in hibernation for a year. Still keeping good time.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre remains the daily wear piece.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

tinman143 said:


> My wife's Ballon two tone that has been in hibernation for a year. Still keeping good time.


I am genuinely surprised there are not more Cartier in this thread.



Heljestrand said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre remains the daily wear piece.
> View attachment 15807686


Understandable, I would daily a watch that nice as well!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tried wearing my IWC Le Petit Prince early this morning but had to put my dress watch desperadoes signature piece back on!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Tried wearing my IWC Le Petit Prince early this morning but had to put my dress watch desperadoes signature piece back on!
> View attachment 15808487


Looks just fine with jeans!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The Watchmakers Watchmaker


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Wrong strap for true dress, but I enjoy it better for casual wear


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

Heres my dressy watch 😁


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

This one is in flight and will be my only dress watch; at least I think it qualifies 

Not my picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

jpaciolla said:


> This one is in flight and will be my only dress watch; at least I think it qualifies
> 
> Not my picture
> 
> ...


Breguet styling for a fraction of the cost. Nothing but respect for your choice!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jpaciolla said:


> This one is in flight and will be my only dress watch; at least I think it qualifies
> 
> Not my picture
> 
> ...





Actium said:


> Breguet styling for a fraction of the cost. Nothing but respect for your choice!


I feel like you gents are plotting against me. I have been trying to talk myself out of buying THAT VERY WATCH for a week now. After experiencing Ickler's tool watch case, I have been interested to see how well they executed a dress watch


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I aspire to own a Reverso some day, but this Longines Heritage 1945 will do for me until then.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

danshort said:


> I aspire to own a Reverso some day, but this Longines Heritage 1945 will do for me until then.
> 
> View attachment 15823339


Reversos are indeed nice. Your Longines there stands on its own just fine, great looking watch!!


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Lets keep it going, love dress watches!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

danshort said:


> I aspire to own a Reverso some day, but this Longines Heritage 1945 will do for me until then.
> 
> View attachment 15823339


Very nice!

Given your interest in the Reverso, have you seen this forthcoming release from Longines?


----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

Stowa Marine Classic 36. No date. No rotor. Just hand-winding goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I feel like you gents are plotting against me. I have been trying to talk myself out of buying THAT VERY WATCH for a week now. After experiencing Ickler's tool watch case, I have been interested to see how well they executed a dress watch


We are all enablers here, you knew what you signed up for!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> We are all enablers here, you knew what you signed up for!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

time+tide said:


> Lets keep it going, love dress watches!
> View attachment 15823361


Parallel post from the WRUW thread


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Parallel post from the WRUW thread
> 
> View attachment 15824209


That slightly recessed small seconds adds just the right touch of character. It is almost as though Breguet has been doing this for awhile!


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> That slightly recessed small seconds adds just the right touch of character. It is almost as though Breguet has been doing this for awhile!


It looks so different depending on the angle and light source. It's hypnotic


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> We are all enablers here, you knew what you signed up for!


A deal has been struck!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> A deal has been struck!


Yes! Be sure to post pics when it arrives. I am very impressed with my Archimede Pilot, so I have every expectation that Limes will deliver.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure why I waited this long to get into this thread. While I don't wear dress watches all the time, I do certainly enjoy them. One of the advantages of working from home - nobody's really looking to see if your watch matches our dress. Not that most folks in society at large do anyway...

Anyhow, the truest 'dress watches' that I have are the ones I inherited from my grandfathers.

On my mom's side:









And my dad's side:









The first one I wore on my wedding day. Second one I pull out here and there.

I do have some other watches that lean dressier. These definitely get regular wrist time:

Too big and thick to be a dress watch, but those blued hands are great:









Even bigger and just as thick, but dang what a movement!

















More reasonably sized, but too many complications on the dial to be a true 'dress' watch. It definitely leans dressier, especially with the domed dial and curved hands:









Dressy diver? Sure, looks great on the wrist!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Dre said:


> I'm not sure why I waited this long to get into this thread. While I don't wear dress watches all the time, I do certainly enjoy them. One of the advantages of working from home - nobody's really looking to see if your watch matches our dress. Not that most folks in society at large do anyway...
> 
> Anyhow, the truest 'dress watches' that I have are the ones I inherited from my grandfathers.
> 
> ...


Awesome selection! I'm glad you finally made your way here. And I feel you, sometimes it's hard to dive into a thread that is over a certain length.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Dre said:


> Dressy diver? Sure, looks great on the wrist!


Diver? No.
Dressy diver, now that is something I can get behind!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

time+tide said:


> Diver? No.
> Dressy diver, now that is something I can get behind!


The dress diver trend of the last couple years is one of my favorite!!


----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

vintage dress up


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Crescent Watches (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

ML


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Can this be considered a dress watch?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> Can this be considered a dress watch?
> 
> View attachment 15828587
> 
> View attachment 15828592


In my expansive view, yes. At minimum i tis certainly a dressy watch if not a dress watch!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Strictly speaking there is no such thing as a dress watch, the very idea is a dreadful faux pas (where else is it you were hoping to be?). At a push, something hanging from a chain might serve during a session of 'stately walking', although the risk of it getting loose during a vigorous quadrille suggests a glance at the gilded mantel clock should suffice.

All that aside, my rebellious disposition means that I employ either of these two unsuitable wrist fancies while socially engaged:

Archimede 1950-3
Lume and a black dial (what am I thinking?).









Meistersinger Neo
Only one hand, but a date window! I am embarrassed...









I do hope that I have not offended anyone.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Calumets said:


> Strictly speaking there is no such thing as a dress watch, the very idea is a dreadful faux pas (where else is it you were hoping to be?). At a push, something hanging from a chain might serve during a session of 'stately walking', although the risk of it getting loose during a vigorous quadrille suggests a glance at the gilded mantel clock should suffice.
> 
> All that aside, my rebellious disposition means that I employ either of these two unsuitable wrist fancies while socially engaged:
> 
> ...


You're canceled!

😂

Nice watches.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Actium said:


> View attachment 15824482
> 
> 
> I just love the off-centre sub dial placement (is the second hand right in the centre of the sub dial?) and the slight angle of 'Breguet' - the confidence to know how good that will look despite your target audience probably having a fairly high ratio of OCD. And the hands... Beautiful!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This would will dress up with ease on a black strap


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I honestly have no idea lol, I notice way more details in photos than real life, but it's hard to control for the angles and camera position in pictures (especially given my lack of skills)


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

1973 Rolex Datejust 1601 Sigma Dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> This would will dress up with ease on a black strap
> 
> View attachment 15828707


Since we're dressing up for dinner, don't mind if I do


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Calumets said:


> Meistersinger Neo
> Only one hand, but a date window! I am embarrassed...
> 
> I do hope that I have not offended anyone.


If I may, sir, I venture to postulate that the date display is the least offensive aspect of this questionable timepiece. Of far greater import is the fact that the single hand is accompanied by the display of a single naked breast hanging flagrantly and pendulously above the maison's moniker. Heaven forbid the watch bear another hand with a second breast to accompany the first! I am of the firm belief that this provocative timepiece, if it be worn at all, should only be exposed in the presence of gentlemen of sophisticated taste and kept well hidden from the eyes of the weaker sex so as not to upset and torment their delicate and oftentimes hysterical sensibilities.

I would be remiss if I did not also mention that the black dialed "dress" watch with - and I can barely bring myself to type the word - "lume" is an _abomination _unto Almighty God. I implore you to dispose of this wretched object post haste. Henceforth it shall ne'er be spoken of again.

I thank you for your courteous attention and I wish you the most pleasant of evenings.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> sir, I venture to... forbid... another... word... unto... this wretched... post... it shall ne'er be spoken of again.


Sir (courtesy, indeed class, were you able to recognise such, forbids me from addressing you with a more appropriate prefix such as 'Lecherous Cur' or 'Ruffian'),

I was most perturbed by your ill-advised missive which wilfully mistakes a clear depiction of a gentleman bowing his head respectfully, arms outstretched to encompass the delightful, delicate frame of a demure and lavishly clad lady of means as they meet upon the floor of the ballroom prior to embarking upon the opening contredanse.

Having taken notice of the flag under which you step forward to proffer your base and repulsive observation, it is perhaps unsurprising to find such loathsome views advanced from the colonies. However, you should remember that our Queen remains your head of state despite your ill-advised casting off of the cloak of civilised government, and that her highness deserves better representation, even from the margins, than that advanced in your foul divulgence.

I can see no other way forward in this matter: I must demand satisfaction. I will meet you at dawn beside the great oak on the north bank of the Serpentine in Hyde Park on a date of your choosing. Bring a trusted second hand to hold your coat and administer first aid. I suggest you get your affairs in order.

Your servant, Master Calumets Esquire etc etc

Postscript: I acknowledge my own lapse when presenting a timepiece bearing luminescent paint and Arabic numerals - I really don't know what I was thinking and I can assure you that I have dispensed with the rogue item by crushing it under the heel of my riding boot. It has been replaced with a far more suitable example, which I trust even a ragamuffin of the colonies could not object to. I present the Smiths PRS-36 (not my image):


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Calumets said:


> Sir (courtesy, indeed class, were you able to recognise such, forbids me from addressing you with a more appropriate prefix such as 'Lecherous Cur' or 'Ruffian'),
> 
> I was most perturbed by your ill-advised missive which wilfully mistakes a clear depiction of a gentleman bowing his head respectfully, arms outstretched to encompass the delightful, delicate frame of a demure and lavishly clad lady of means as they meet upon the floor of the ballroom prior to embarking upon the opening contredanse.
> 
> ...


Dear sir,

It is most unfortunate that you have interpreted my well-meaning comments and observations as a grievous personal affront. I can assure you no such attack was intended. I suspect that the lack of sunlight in fair England has adversely affected your mental acuity. Or perhaps your impertinence is due to a gluttonous surfeit of tea and crumpets? In any case, a challenge has been proffered and, contrary to your false characterisation of me as an uncouth colonialist, I am honour bound to accept. I shall set sail in my bark at first light. I expect to arrive at the cliffs of Dover by Christmas and will meet you at the designated location at dawn on New Year's Day. I cordially suggest you make profitable use of the intervening time to practice your marksmanship and bolster your courage, for you will sorely need it. I have dispatched many kangaroo bucks and wild dingoes in my time so a duel at ten paces with a stationary target will be a walk in the proverbial park. I shall bring a bottle of sweet sherry with which to console your grieving wife after you have departed this mortal coil.

It is regrettable that your Smiths timepiece is not Swiss, but nonetheless, I readily acknowledge that it is quite nice.

Adieu,

The "ruffian" from the Antipodes.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I expect to arrive at the cliffs of Dover by Christmas and will meet you at the designated location at dawn on New Year's Day.


Until then, then... (and I trust you enjoyed the Smiths logo)


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I feel like I'm in a Shakespearean novel


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Calumets said:


> I trust you enjoyed the Smiths logo


It did not go unnoticed.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

jmariorebelo said:


> I feel like I'm in a Shakespearean novel


A novel? The Bard was a playwright and poet of the highest order, never a lowly novelist!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> A novel? The Bard was a playwright and poet of the highest order, never a lowly novelist!


Well you two were writing in prose, hence the "Shakespearean novel"


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> It did not go unnoticed.


It depicts two gentlemen seated upon a bench raising a glass to the fine dancing they see before them.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Calumets said:


> It depicts two gentlemen seated upon a bench raising a glass to the fine dancing they see before them.


Please refrain from imbibing any more liquor as your senses have clearly taken leave of you.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

jmariorebelo said:


> Well you two were writing in prose, hence the "Shakespearean novel"


Quite.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This is my 'occasion' watch, as the dress watch catagory is possibly so nebulous as to be meaningless.
White dial, black (blue actually) strap, _no date, no seconds hand_.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread took a humorous turn 🤣


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> Can this be considered a dress watch?
> 
> View attachment 15828587
> 
> View attachment 15828592


I have that same watch (posted a pic earlier on this thread). I think it looks great under a shirt and/or a sweater. I have worn it with a suit and liked it, but I do wish I could put a leather strap on it like with the latest model.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Throw a strap on any old watch and it becomes a dress watch.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Baka1969 said:


> Can this be considered a dress watch?
> 
> View attachment 15828587
> 
> View attachment 15828592


Yes, and a very nice one I might add . Cheers


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

At this point... you can put literally any watch on this thread and call it a dress watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vintage Seconda


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

On OEM black croco strap...


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

A little more dressy in a little black dress.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jale said:


> At this point... you can put literally any watch on this thread and call it a dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Yes! Be sure to post pics when it arrives. I am very impressed with my Archimede Pilot, so I have every expectation that Limes will deliver.


As instructed!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> As instructed!
> 
> View attachment 15835986
> 
> View attachment 15835990


Love it! I always recommend this watch when dress watch suggestion threads pop up, glad to see a real pic of one. It looks superb! Enjoy!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice and sunny today


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

My vintage Fero.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Simplify


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

Heljestrand said:


> Simplify
> View attachment 15839952


Every time you post a picture of this piece I'm just awestruck. It's such a beauty!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

ForestSpirit said:


> Every time you post a picture of this piece I'm just awestruck. It's such a beauty!


Thanks. I obviously love it as well!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> The Watchmakers Watchmaker
> View attachment 15813302


nice JLC sir. I guess yours qualifes.

Mine doesnt. Not made of noble metal. But who would notice?


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My one and only dress watch - worn on our wedding day and therefore "un-sellable"


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

tantric said:


> My one and only dress watch - worn on our wedding day and therefore "un-sellable"
> 
> View attachment 15842454
> 
> ...


Another unselleable Zenith


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

It's been nearly a month since I last had this one on


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Actium said:


> It's been nearly a month since I last had this one on
> 
> View attachment 15843838


Because the Breguet. Once one experiences a truly artful watch like that why bother wearing anything else. It's time for me to gift or sell about a dozen that never get worn because I simply choose the same one every single day. I'm not a collector and having thousands of dollars of wristwatches in a box doesn't appeal to me. I'm not that guy that says they get the same feeling of appreciation for an Orient or a GSHOCK as they do a high horology brand from one of the most respected watchmakers with heritage. There simply is a difference and life is too short to force yourself to "rotate".


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> Because the Breguet. Once one experiences a truly artful watch like that why bother wearing anything else. It's time for me to gift or sell about a dozen that never get worn because I simply choose the same one every single day. I'm not a collector and having thousands of dollars of wristwatches in a box doesn't appeal to me. I'm not that guy that says they get the same feeling of appreciation for an Orient or a GSHOCK as they do a high horology brand from one of the most respected watchmakers with heritage. There simply is a difference and life is too short to force yourself to "rotate".
> View attachment 15843845


I have been thinking that very thing lately. But for now I figure I still find sometime to wear them so in my possession they stay. I'm sure at some point I will find the right person to give them a good home.

Like relationships, not every watch is meant to be yours for life.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting discussion, I have been in a slightly different spot recently. My NTH Oberon II has been such a surprise, it has become a go-to anytime I am not wearing a G-Shock (shock risk) or one of my Desperado pieces. The quality is impressive, the size is perfect, and the design works for me. As a fairly active dad that does most of my own "around the house" work, I keep my dress watches for less risky wear.

The NTH receives more wear than my Oris, GS, Tutima....it even pushed me to sell my Muhle Glashutte!

But I get where you gents are coming from. My SARB035 is a great watch and value, but picking it up over my GS or MB is a tough sell.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh Heck! I'll post this again.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not a Breguet by far, but it does the job.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> Not a Breguet by far, but it does the job.
> View attachment 15847157
> 
> View attachment 15847158
> ...


Looks amazing! This is the "deck watch," correct?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> Looks amazing! This is the "deck watch," correct?


The very same one.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> The very same one.


I learned a lot in that thread, was not aware of the category previously


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> I learned a lot in that thread, was not aware of the category previously


Me too. But now I see that there have been many threads discussing the genre over the years. For some reason, it had gone gone undiscovered by many current WUS users. Pilot watches have been louder. But, I really do like deck watches more.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

digivandig said:


> View attachment 15847347


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

tantric said:


> My one and only dress watch - worn on our wedding day and therefore "un-sellable"
> 
> View attachment 15842454
> 
> ...





time+tide said:


> Another unselleable Zenith
> View attachment 15843775


Nice looking Zeniths! You two inspired me to post this one. Not my wedding watch. A watch like this was a pipedream when I got married lol.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Nice looking Zeniths! You two inspired me to post this one. Not my wedding watch. A watch like this was a pipedream when I got married lol.
> 
> View attachment 15847687


That's gorgeous....where do I find me one of those?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JLittle said:


> That's gorgeous....where do I find me one of those?


Thanks! Older model, so Chrono24 lol. It is my thinnest watch at 7mm and in-house movement which is kinda cool.

There is one on C24 right now, not mine. If you're interested PM me and I'll share the link.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks! Older model, so Chrono24 lol. It is my thinnest watch at 7mm and in-house movement which is kinda cool.
> 
> There is one on C24 right now, not mine. If you're interested PM me and I'll share the link.


Not gonna buy it now, but still wanna find it for later.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15848761


The guilloche looks awesome in the light!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

kreative said:


>


Badass!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> The guilloche looks awesome in the light!


Thanks! I was just trying to get the blued hands to pop, and the dial upstaged the hands LOL

@kreative that Journe is outstanding!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks! I was just trying to get the blued hands to pop, and the dial upstaged the hands LOL
> 
> @kreative that Journe is outstanding!


The hands look stunning too! I'm first and foremost a dial man so my eye always lingers there lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Heljestrand said:


> Simplify
> View attachment 15839952


I love your ultra thin, but for some reason I need a running seconds hand. A lot of classic Cartiers are a no go for the same reason.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mnf67 said:


> I love your ultra thin, but for some reason I need a running seconds hand. A lot of classic Cartiers are a no go for the same reason.


Interesting you say that, as I was thinking about it recently. As much as I like my MB, I have learned that I prefer a small seconds or no seconds on a dress watch. The MB is staying, because it is one of the few watches I truly wanted for years before purchase. It ultimately helped me learn my preference though LOL


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Interesting you say that, as I was thinking about it recently. As much as I like my MB, I have learned that I prefer a small seconds or no seconds on a dress watch. The MB is staying, because it is one of the few watches I truly wanted for years before purchase. It ultimately helped me learn my preference though LOL


I'm with you on not preferring a date, especially on a dress watch. Your MB is beautiful, though I think they do (or did) a very nice no seconds, no date, hand wound version as well. I like the use of arabics on the corners on your watch and the other version I'm thinking of.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

preference for small seconds here!
I like to watch the seconds go round and round in that little enclosed area


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mnf67 said:


> I'm with you on not preferring a date, especially on a dress watch. Your MB is beautiful, though I think they do (or did) a very nice no seconds, no date, hand wound version as well. I like the use of arabics on the corners on your watch and the other version I'm thinking of.


I have been looking patiently for a no date, salmon, hand-wind model!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

mnf67 said:


> I love your ultra thin, but for some reason I need a running seconds hand. A lot of classic Cartiers are a no go for the same reason.


I thought I felt the same way but I've bonded with the time only two hander. On the other hand if I ever purchase a Patek I will seek out a small seconds variant.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 15870198


So subtle I missed it the first time. Is that in the crystal or dial?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15861848
> 
> 
> View attachment 15861849


Model number, please?


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Model number, please?


seiko Fuyugeshiki SRPC97J1 - wonderful watch to have.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> So subtle I missed it the first time. Is that in the crystal or dial?


The dial. The secret signature is etched into the enamel


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> The dial. The secret signature is etched into the enamel


At the risk of sounding like an aging millennial with a teenager....that is such a baller move. True class is subtle, I love it!!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

nseries73 said:


> seiko Fuyugeshiki SRPC97J1 - wonderful watch to have.


Thank you. It's beautiful!


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

thewatchidiot said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> "what's life without whimsy"


Very cool dial. At first I thought it was just the reflection of a stormy sky.


----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)

Just got this Symphony III recently.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe this could pass


----------



## Massrog (Nov 13, 2017)

These are what pass as "dress" in my collection. I love complications what can I say?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 15908951


I was hoping you would post this one in the "most beautiful watch of all time" thread, because it deserves representation!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I was hoping you would post this one in the "most beautiful watch of all time" thread, because it deserves representation!


I've been pretty out of it this week tbh. I will go peruse the threads


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

My first higher end watch have had for over 25 years.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

I can't remember if I already posted a pic of this one when I got it last month. The more I wear it, the more I bond with it. So simple. So masterfully executed.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

My favorite dress watch. 14k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Technically passes for dress. Most comfortable bracelet I've worn besides my datejust jubilee. That could pass as dressy as well.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a bit too colorful in my eyes for a dress watch, but given people consider a Sub a dress watch nowadays . . .


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> This is a bit too colorful in my eyes for a dress watch, but given people consider a Sub a dress watch nowadays . . .


That dial benefits from sunlight more than a solar watch!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my BP 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 15941132


I give it all the likes!! 👍


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

My one and only.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

As dressy as I get these days&#8230;


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

ShortOnTime said:


> My one and only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to have only one, that's a good one to have


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

ShortOnTime said:


> My one and only.


That's a really beautiful piece!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I would swap it to a strap for dress use most likely


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeans and a golf polo with this


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

The Air-King is officially a sports watch by design, but the two-tone 5501 transcends into a passable dress watch.


----------



## SugarPlumbus (May 22, 2021)

Just got this one and I love it.


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

This one's been patiently waiting for me in the watch box while I've been working from home.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Small, no lume, no date, manual wind

Dress watch!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Small, no lume, no date, manual wind
> 
> Dress watch!
> 
> View attachment 15953847


I really like it! The hands and dial (color and texture) are quite attractive


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

I've already posted this in the Snowflake vs PML thread, but here we go. It's the most dressy watch I own right now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh no, wait, I have this one too:










I might own too many watches if I'm forgetting about some of them..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

My strictly dress watches


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

With the Connie added


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually had a real excuse to wear one today! LOL


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I wouldn't say either one is pure dress - especially the Seiko with its day/date - but they're the closest I've got right now.
> 
> View attachment 15778056


That Seiko is beautiful. After attempting to buy a vintage model like that or various other ones that are similar (Lord Marvel, Bellmatic, etc) I gave up and settled on the idea my Sarb035 will become a classic one day. But I love those indices on your watch. Amazing.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Rakumi said:


> That Seiko is beautiful. After attempting to buy a vintage model like that or various other ones that are similar (Lord Marvel, Bellmatic, etc) I gave up and settled on the idea my Sarb035 will become a classic one day. But I love those indices on your watch. Amazing.


Thanks. It's a little peach. Case is in amazing condition for its age. It also came with the original bracelet.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

My Custom Dornbluth takes care of the dress job in my Pack.









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No date, 3-hand, minimal lume, quality strap. Call it a dress watch!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nomos Minimatik


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16029789


That really is an amazing watch.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm not positive if this qualifies but it's certainly on the dressier side of casual.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Baka1969 said:


> I'm not positive if this qualifies but it's certainly on the dressier side of casual.
> 
> View attachment 16030927
> 
> View attachment 16030929


I think it belongs! That bezel offers so much character without being overbearing. I like it better than the fluted bezel Rolex models.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Frankly I think this one is more sports watch than dress watch because of size (40.5mm), Case thickness of 12.9mm, Water Resistance of 100 meters, Dial color, and Date aperture. However it does present well on Blue Alligator deployant as well as the pocket watch inspired Roman numerals and Enamel dial that would suggest dress watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Frankly I think this one is more sports watch than dress watch because of size (40.5mm), Case thickness of 12.9mm, Water Resistance of 100 meters, Dial color, and Date aperture. However it does present well on Blue Alligator deployant as well as the pocket watch inspired Roman numerals and Enamel dial that would suggest dress watch.
> View attachment 16042263


That blue dial is so deep I would flick coins in it and make a wish!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My daughter "borrowed" my JLC untrathin. My daily wear watch is a Blancpain 50 fathoms, which is on my wrist 90% of the time. I don't get too wrapped around the axle about what watch goes with what outfit, but the 50 fathoms will not at all slide under a long sleeve shirt cuff. wanted to pick up something thinner for instances where I am wearing a tighter shirt cuff or suit.






























A very pre-owned Blancpain Leman from the 90's, it should do the trick when the FF just doesn't work.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nothing too fancy. Just a modest, conservative piece. And yet, I see a bit of optimism in there somehow.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm enjoying this recent addition.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Merv said:


> I'm enjoying this recent addition.


You captured those blued hands really well


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> You captured those blued hands really well


Thanks...not easy, you have to tilt it at the right angle. Most of the time they're very dark, almost black, in appearance.


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

My dressiest watch is the Frederique Constant Highlife Heartbeat...










And for the black suit affairs, Longines Master Collection...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Vintage Seiko Sea Lion Day Date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Presage Cocktail Time


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't have too many . . .


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Here's two new dressier ones I just got


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my grail dress watch a few months ago. Haven't been able to wear it much as I'm working from home. However, I'll be back to the office soon and I'm so looking forward to giving this guy the treatment it deserves.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Got my grail dress watch a few months ago. Haven't been able to wear it much as I'm working from home. However, I'll be back to the office soon and I'm so looking forward to give this guy the treatment it deserves.
> 
> View attachment 16165787


Congrats! You should rock that beauty even while WFH. You are the intended audience, after all.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this POLJOT "Glashutte" the other day, and I just gotta share. Gawd, I love it !! 
34mm case, and only 6mm thick!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16244455


My writing instrument says hi


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this POLJOT "Glashutte" the other day, and I just gotta share. Gawd, I love it !!
> 34mm case, and only 6mm thick!
> 
> View attachment 16244485
> ...


The font on the 3 and 9 is really neat. Like out of Metropolis or something


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Actium said:


> The font on the 3 and 9 is really neat. Like out of Metropolis or something


Totally agree, that sells the watch. I've had mine for a while and I fall in love with it every time I wear it.
[Edit] I have the gold case version which adds a different dimension, so maybe I should get this version too ...


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

This Longines Evidenza chronograph









Also my Omega Constellation "Manhattan" fits the bill nicely


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> My writing instrument says hi
> 
> View attachment 16244530


Very nice writing instrument! Check out the post your pen thread!! Ideal material!









Post your pens


Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs (like many of mine lol), etc... That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to ballpoint, post up! I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are my two favorite dress watches


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Very nice writing instrument! Check out the post your pen thread!! Ideal material!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It was a gift from my wife (then-girlfriend) for our 100 days of dating. Apparently that is a Thing in Korean culture


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15994229


The Junghans Max Bill design is one of my favorite Bauhaus design watches. Great pic!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Thanks! It was a gift from my wife (then-girlfriend) for our 100 days of dating. Apparently that is a Thing in Korean culture


Very cool, I was not aware. Love learning something new!!

It appears you chose well sir!


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Van Cleef and Arpels PA49


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Latest dress watch added to my collection:





  








certina.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Jul 28, 2021


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

On my wife's wrist


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

This one just landed and I couldn’t be happier












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

W


jpaciolla said:


> This one just landed and I couldn’t be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! I really like that date window--is it tapered or is that just a trick of the lens? Either way, the placement really works!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Obviously not a traditional dress watch but hobos and old aviators like to "dress up" every now and then too... 😉


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sea-Gull WuYi "51" 








this is 2013 re-issue. there is a newer one which has lume on hands and lume dots on dial (and is also nearly twice the price...)


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Venturing to try the hottest Aliexpress watch today!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

What a visual fantasia this thread is! By nature if there’s ever a grey area to be found I’m normally in the thick of it so here’s my humble contribution - aye it doesn’t fit the hard & fast rules but I find it rather classy


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

My ultimate dressy watch. 
Omega Museum Collection 1949 Limited Edition 'Racend Timer'


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16287998


I'm always a fan of the numerals that go upside down like that


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Spirit’dWatcher said:


> What a visual fantasia this thread is! By nature if there’s ever a grey area to be found I’m normally in the thick of it so here’s my humble contribution - aye it doesn’t fit the hard & fast rules but I find it rather classy
> View attachment 16288075


The dial looks almost like snakeskin! Badass


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Actium said:


> I'm always a fan of the numerals that go upside down like that


Me too. I wasn't sure if i'd like it at first but i love it now. Hermes added a playful touch by having them go upside down and falling over. Falling Breguet style numerals have surprised me!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

These are the dressiest pieces I own:


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous Orient Bambino Small Seconds white dial cased in yellow gold plated case for Friday!

It's a beautiful watch, with the yellow gold of the case and dial accents providing a bit of bling and some flash to an otherwise staid design. While it's a little large for a dress watch (on my small wrists) it's not too large and given contemporary fondness for large watches, I can get away with it in many formal situations. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

IGotId said:


> These are the dressiest pieces I own:
> 
> View attachment 16288676
> 
> ...


Does that UN say “email” on the dial! That might annoy me but very nice


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Linx said:


> Does that UN say “email” on the dial! That might annoy me but very nice


Pretty sure it is "enamel" in German


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Pretty sure it is "enamel" in German


It's French (émail). In German it's emaille.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Orbeo said:


> It's French (émail). In German it's emaille.


Thanks, my lack of fluency is apparent


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks, my lack of fluency is apparent


Don't worry, I knew was French but needed to Google it for the German word.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Here’s my PA49 in its natural habitat


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

justinle said:


> Here’s my PA49 in its natural habitat
> View attachment 16309480


Cool watch! That's such an interesting and uncommon lug design, too. How would you perform a strap replacement on that bad boy if you ever had the need or desire?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks, my lack of fluency is apparent


Interestingly, my Breguet uses Emaille. I guess to avoid using email. Lol


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

nick10 said:


>


I love the Tonneau shape and guilloche pattern. Also the layout of the subdials is very thoughtful.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

She's being flirty today, just teasing by showing a bit of D&C (dial and case).


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16312074


The peaks and valleys on the indices are very striking and unique


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Longines has been on a roll lately


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow that longine silver arrow is stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wore these in the past few days.























Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Joshua G said:


> Cool watch! That's such an interesting and uncommon lug design, too. How would you perform a strap replacement on that bad boy if you ever had the need or desire?


Thank you. The watch was designed by Pierre Arpels for himself in 1949…. Hence the name, PA49. It was not commercialized to the public until 1971. It is my understanding that a strap change can only be done through the manufacture. This was the first luxury piece I ever purchased. I love this watch, and, as a trial attorney, this piece gets a lot of wear.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Actium said:


> She's being flirty today, just teasing by showing a bit of D&C (dial and case).
> 
> View attachment 16312063


im looking to acquire a Breguet very soon.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

justinle said:


> Here’s my PA49 in its natural habitat
> View attachment 16309480


Oh, you don't see a VC&A around here often, much less a Pierre Arpels.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Titan Edge Tank this Thursday. 

Following Tuesday's tank with somewhat baffling Roman 3 and 9 markers, a rather simple one today with numeral markers at 12 and 6. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the thin tank Titan Edge watches this Tuesday and Thursday. 

The one on Tuesday baffled me when I first picked it up: was it some kind of Japanese inspired design with bamboo sticks along the sides of the dial? It took a while for me to realise that it's the III and IX Roman numerals! 

Today's watch offered no such mysteries, with straightforward numeral markers at 12 and 6 with the only nod to detail being the fine vertical brushing on the dial. 

Wonderful watches, both, and fast becoming favourites.
















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice looking Tanks!!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Breguet 5177


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

justinle said:


> Breguet 5177


I'm missing the pic! Any chance you can repost?


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Actium said:


> I'm missing the pic! Any chance you can repost?


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

justinle said:


> View attachment 16330351
> View attachment 16330351


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

justinle said:


> View attachment 16330351
> View attachment 16330351


Thank you! Love the various patterns of guilloche, front and back.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure if this really qualifies as a dress watch but maybe in the context of "desperados"...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

John Price said:


> Not sure if this really qualifies as a dress watch but maybe in the context of "desperados"...
> View attachment 16330902












You're in.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16330907
> 
> 
> You're in.


Love the Python ref!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

John Price said:


> Love the Python ref!


What has Monty Python ever done for us?!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I have lots more but thats it for now


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I have lots more but thats it for now


The drip, drip, drip approach. I respect it


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Picked this up recently. A little large for me for a dress watch (41mm), but I am liking it a lot. Getting older, and appreciating two-tone more and more. Gold always seemed “dressy” to me (as long as it was not done in an over the top, ostentatious way.). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (Jun 6, 2017)

This Longines Sectors Dial is not a true dress watch as it is a reissue of a 1930s aviation watch...but close enough I suppose.










However, in the future this is probably one I'd consider as a proper dress watch. It's definitely on my radar....


----------



## Jagger11 (Dec 24, 2021)

Matty9003 said:


> My only dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 15778353


I see Excalibur but what brand is this? Never seen this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reconquista (Dec 23, 2021)

Actium said:


> To mix it up, here's another dress watch I own
> 
> View attachment 15777972


The orient sun moon is the watch that got me into watches IMO. I never ended up buying it after realizing its too big for my wrist but i love it so. Such a nice watch 😍.


----------



## Reconquista (Dec 23, 2021)

Jagger11 said:


> I see Excalibur but what brand is this? Never seen this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knights of the round watch?
😂


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> What has Monty Python ever done for us?!


Made many a boring moment better with randomly introduced Spanish Inquisition references!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Reconquista said:


> The orient sun moon is the watch that got me into watches IMO. I never ended up buying it after realizing its too big for my wrist but i love it so. Such a nice watch 😍.


It is indeed! Sadly I no longer have it. But thankfully it is now with a happy new home. It was part of a giveaway thread sponsored by the Dress Watch Desperados!









Dress Watch Desperados Present: Giveaway Competition...


Inspired by @Mediocre 's giveaway that successfully ended yesterday (see thread), I decided to start one of my own. Although under the auspices of the Dress Watch Desperados, these particular items may not be true dress, or even dressy watches. Nonetheless, they did serve me well and provided...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> ...a challenge has been proffered and, contrary to your false characterisation of me as an uncouth colonialist, I am honour bound to accept... I expect to arrive at the cliffs of Dover by Christmas and will meet you at the designated location at dawn on New Year's Day...


Sir, while I pray that your bark has proven sea-worthy and that your courage has not failed, I feel duty bound to inform you that Her Majesty's government requires new arrivals upon our graced shores to isolate entirely for a period of several days lest they further infect our refined society with viral vagaries from the east. As such, though I will of course wait beneath the Great Oak with pistols cocked at the appointed hour, I find it unlikely that my good lady wife will need to be rejuvenated by sweet sherries at this time. Suffice it to say that an opportunity presents itself for you to honourably avoid your inevitable demise at dawn tomorrow by proffering a sincere and heartfelt apology for your wilful and uncouth suggestion reproduced below.



sunmoonstar.13 said:


> the single hand is accompanied by the display of a single naked breast hanging flagrantly and pendulously above the maison's moniker












As I made clear at the time, your suggestion offended all sense of propriety, the dial marking depicting, as it most clearly does:



Calumets said:


> a gentleman bowing his head respectfully, arms outstretched to encompass the delightful, delicate frame of a demure and lavishly clad lady of means as they meet upon the floor of the ballroom prior to embarking upon the opening contredanse.


It remains no surprise that a base colonialist would so forget his manners, but this chance to redeem what honour an antipodean may claim with a simple appeal for mercy is offered as a demonstration of the magnanimous attitude exemplified by the highborn. I await your apology with patience and good grace.

Yours, Calumets Esquire etc etc


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

I have never owned a Rado but this just catches my eye every time I see it.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jgrant7719 said:


> I have never owned a Rado but this just catches my eye every time I see it.
> View attachment 16334426
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The Golden Horse is a true classic


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Calumets said:


> Sir, while I pray that your bark has proven sea-worthy and that your courage has not failed, I feel duty bound to inform you that Her Majesty's government requires new arrivals upon our graced shores to isolate entirely for a period of several days lest they further infect our refined society with viral vagaries from the east. As such, though I will of course wait beneath the Great Oak with pistols cocked at the appointed hour, I find it unlikely that my good lady wife will need to be rejuvenated by sweet sherries at this time. Suffice it to say that an opportunity presents itself for you to honourably avoid your inevitable demise at dawn tomorrow by proffering a sincere and heartfelt apology for your wilful and uncouth suggestion reproduced below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alas, good sir, the reprehensible government under which I endure has forbidden travel to foreign climes unless one has been injected with no less than three mysterious serums (manufactured by companies with a history of fraudulent criminality) which have occasioned permanent maiming and even death upon many, in order to offset an apparently novel airborne pathogen from the Far East that, in the fullness of time, has proven to be far less damaging than the rotten scoundrels of the press have led the world to believe. Being distrustful of those who claim to rule the populace with beneficence when all evidence suggests the contrary, naturally I refuse such egregious assaults and trespasses upon my person. Because of these circumstances, that I can only describe as both absurd and monstrous, I am prevented from venturing beyond the shores of this realm and so I hereby cordially advise you that your preparations for confrontation are wasteful of your time.

In any case, in the intervening months since our last correspondence, I have reconsidered my initial observation regarding the moniker in question and will graciously allow that more than one interpretation of the symbol is indeed possible. To each his own, as the commoners like to say. I hope and trust that this concession will suffice to satisfy you and end the matter. Indeed, let us be good men of good cheer and embark upon the new year with warm camaraderie rather than cold rancour.

Sincerely, 

The ruffian


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Doesn’t always have to be used as a dress watch, but here’s mine


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The Dark Knight said:


> View attachment 16334488


Please share your thoughts. Seriously considering one in '22


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Please share your thoughts. Seriously considering one in '22


Man, I got a lot of thoughts because I've been eyeing the MC since around 2013 and finally picked up my first one. I think one factor that jumps to mind immediately because of the nature of this thread is whether this can truly be considered a dress watch. I'm squarely on the side of "yes", and in the almost 10 years since I first started researching this, I think more and more opinions have come to my side. But I did get a lot more pushback back then that this is not truly a dress watch. I think the date window, the 12-9-6 numerals, and the 39mm size do make it kind of a "sportier" dress watch. 

So I think that's an initial hurdle to consider. There are certainly more traditional dress watches (manual wind, 2 hander, etc) on the market.

I personally like that aspect, because I'm used to sports watches. So this is the dressiest watch I currently own by far, and yet maintains a bit of sportiness and also provides a feel of robustness that I don't get from really traditional ultra-thin type dress watches, if that makes sense.

IIRC, you sold (or decided not to buy) some dress watches because you thought you'd be in the office more before COVID hit. I think if that's still the case, the MC is seriously worth a look. I think it's a great "dress" watch for someone that likes the look and feel of a dress watch from a brand that does some really good ones, but may also want some of that slightly sportier aspect. I'm definitely in this category. It's hard for me to justify owning a true dress watch (such as in precious metals) because my lifestyle doesn't call for it. But I sure do like the look of them. So I got this MC, put it on a waterproof Hirsch leather strap with rubber backing, and I don't feel like I have to baby it as I would a true dress watch. The way I have it set up, I think it could even be a legit GADA type watch if I chose to wear it that way.

The last thing is that you are probably aware there is a newer model out now. I think a key upgrade is the movement, power reserve is up to 70 hours on the newer ones. I personally like the previous gen (the one I purchased) better, but I think the newer one is worth taking a look at as well.


----------



## Watchy Watch (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Alas, good sir, the reprehensible government under which I endure has forbidden travel to foreign climes unless one has been injected with no less than three mysterious serums (manufactured by companies with a history of fraudulent criminality) which have occasioned permanent maiming and even death upon many, in order to offset an apparently novel airborne pathogen from the Far East that, in the fullness of time, has proven to be far less damaging than the rotten scoundrels of the press have led the world to believe. Being distrustful of those who claim to rule the populace with beneficence when all evidence suggests the contrary, naturally I refuse such egregious assaults and trespasses upon my person. Because of these circumstances, that I can only describe as both absurd and monstrous, I am prevented from venturing beyond the shores of this realm and so I hereby cordially advise you that your preparations for confrontation are wasteful of your time.
> 
> In any case, in the intervening months since our last correspondence, I have reconsidered my initial observation regarding the moniker in question and will graciously allow that more than one interpretation of the symbol is indeed possible. To each his own, as the commoners like to say. I hope and trust that this concession will suffice to satisfy you and end the matter. Indeed, let us be good men of good cheer and embark upon the new year with warm camaraderie rather than cold rancour.
> 
> ...


Dear sir,

Having spent the morning spreadeagled beneath the broad boughs of the Great Oak beside the Serpentine recklessly imbibing prodigious quantities of Andalusian fortified wine, I feel both chastened and enriched by your disavowal of petty enmities and clasp your goodwill close to my bosom.

In this new dawn, top full as I am with merry cheer, and likewise mindful of your concession regarding potentially errant insignia, and furthermore, having deeply contemplated your wise ruminations upon restrictions imposed by the executive, I welcome your warm camaraderie and adamantly spurn previous cold rancour. In short, I salute your good sense, sir.

Now, and with certain urgency, I find that I must curtail this brotherly missive in order to deal with the imminent curdling of stomach fermentations by seeking out the surefast remedy of a well-oiled break fast, and the reassuring proximity of a porcelain kneeling bowl. I wish you heartfelt peace and prosperity for the future and cordially release you from all precursory martial obligations.

Warmly yours, Calumets Esq. etc etc


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The Dark Knight said:


> Man, I got a lot of thoughts because I've been eyeing the MC since around 2013 and finally picked up my first one. I think one factor that jumps to mind immediately because of the nature of this thread is whether this can truly be considered a dress watch. I'm squarely on the side of "yes", and in the almost 10 years since I first started researching this, I think more and more opinions have come to my side. But I did get a lot more pushback back then that this is not truly a dress watch. I think the date window, the 12-9-6 numerals, and the 39mm size do make it kind of a "sportier" dress watch.
> 
> So I think that's an initial hurdle to consider. There are certainly more traditional dress watches (manual wind, 2 hander, etc) on the market.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the very thoughtful response. You were correct regarding my disposition on the office. I will try to find a JLC AD near me this year!


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Just looked over this whole thread. I am (or at least was pre-covid) in a suit 4 to 5 days / wk so have a range of dressy watches, though nothing quite meeting the strictest definition. Here's a few shots.

The Omega is an oversize (37mm) calibre 30T2 from 1948

Polerouter a 1954 bumper

DJ a 1971 (birth year) that I wore for my wedding


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

GMH Watches said:


> The Omega is an oversize (37mm) calibre 30T2 from 1948


Absolutely stunning Omega!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Desperados! Rally to me!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Dress Watch tomorrow!


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Calumets said:


> Absolutely stunning Omega!


Cheers.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

My old Cocktail Time.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

One of many >


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Dress Watch tomorrow!


The follow through...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> The follow through...
> 
> View attachment 16342917


So much to love about that watch. The hands, the numerals, the dial layout, not to mention the differing textures thereon.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> So much to love about that watch. The hands, the numerals, the dial layout, not to mention the differing textures thereon.


Many thanks, @Vario hit a home run! 

If there is another run, I'll add the black/white model as the ideal affordable dress watch!


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

does this one count?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jinzhouy said:


> does this one count?
> View attachment 16343544


Absolutely!


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

how about this? lol










Mediocre said:


> Absolutely!


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

jinzhouy said:


> how about this? lol
> View attachment 16343545


We cast a wide net here at the Dee Dubya Dee.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

Selection for the day...Frederique Constant Highlife Heartbeat (No I won't be wearing the camo the rest of the day  )


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

My only dress watch currently. Great thread.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Trying something a bit different. Dipping my toe in the YouTube waters. Apologies in advance for the poor production, it will take me a while to grow into it


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Gargamel35 said:


> View attachment 16341331


I adore this Sinn. I frequently recommend it on dress watch recommendation threads.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

ChronoTraveler said:


> View attachment 16344553


Definitely my favorite Lange design. And that blue really sings.

Edit: or is it black, I guess my eyes may be playing tricks on me


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Actium said:


> Definitely my favorite Lange design. And that blue really sings.
> 
> Edit: or is it black, I guess my eyes may be playing tricks on me


Thanks! This one is definitely black, although color really changes a bit depending on the light.

There's a blue Lange 1 (my favorite version by the way), but unfortunately that's not mine.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Actium said:


> I adore this Sinn. I frequently recommend it on dress watch recommendation threads.


It's a fantastic watch. Understated, yet special.


----------



## dhabito (Jan 5, 2022)

Actium said:


> I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.
> 
> I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.
> 
> ...


Uff. This is sizzling hot 🔥 Is it okay to ask how much did this timepiece cost you?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

dhabito said:


> Uff. This is sizzling hot 🔥 Is it okay to ask how much did this timepiece cost you?


Thank you! I fall in love with it anew every day. 

It is certainly okay to ask! It retails at $21,000 but I was able to negotiate that down. I'd prefer to keep mum on my out the door price, but suffice it to say I think it was fair for me as well as the AD.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

This is not originally design to be a dress watch but I use occasionally to dress up because of the jubilee bracelet and smaller 36mm size case


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Love this thread!!!! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

34mm


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I made another attempt at a video.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Actium said:


> I made another attempt at a video.


Nice video. Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

I can’t quite explain why yet, but i consider this my perfect dress watch. Parking on the nato while bracelet on the way


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Picked this Longines Dolce Vita up today. Loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

A very versatile dress watch, can be dressed up or down based on the strap.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Actium said:


> I made another attempt at a video.


I wondered if that was you when I saw the video channel name. Love your Breguet. Nicely done on the video. Feel welcome to do more and feel welcome to expand on them a bit (could've enjoyed learning about your Breguet for twice as long!).


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

John Price said:


> I wondered if that was you when I saw the video channel name. Love your Breguet. Nicely done on the video. Feel welcome to do more and feel welcome to expand on them a bit (could've enjoyed learning about your Breguet for twice as long!).


Ha, thanks for the encouragement. I will get there, I was just extemporizing and wanted to stop before I screwed up lol. At some point I will put more effort into it. It's a fun outlet for me. I just have to be mindful that it doesn't turn into work.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

85180


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## jmgorman (Mar 23, 2021)

simon_nmk said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


that's sharp, even with the fleece!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

simon_nmk said:


> <snip>


While quite stunning, in what world is that a dress watch in the classic sense of the meaning?


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Maviarab said:


> While quite stunning, in what world is that a dress watch in the classic sense of the meaning?


Thanks! I use it only occasions where I need to dress up. It goes very well with any tuxedo!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Maviarab said:


> While quite stunning, in what world is that a dress watch in the classic sense of the meaning?


Perhaps that's the "desperados" part of the equation. Not a classic, a desperado.


----------



## GumbyFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Zenith Elite


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

A dress chronograph?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

I like complications in my watches.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Go big or stay home.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another perspective.


----------



## absael (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Dress Watch Desperado out a low-key date with the wife at a pho place


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

😂You are such a terrible photographer.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> 😂You are such a terrible photographer.


I will blame being shy when taking photos in public. That, and my total lack of skill


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> I will blame being shy when taking photos in public. That, and my total lack of skill


A tip: "Light is the subject." 😉


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

The NATO is the "desperado" in Dress Watch Desperados. It's not my favorite look, but decided to have some fun on the weekend. Took the secondary keeper of and put it on my Timex Marlin.


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)




----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

Fresh from being delivered, my new Sólás Starlight. My first microbrand. I can’t satisfactorily capture the Aventurine dial in a photo. I think it’s fantastic


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

I bought the Cartier Roadster just for formal occasions, but...
Unfortunately, even though I've wanted this watch since their release, I turned around and sold it because it was a birthday present to myself, but I really needed something a little more utilitarian to wear. 
Enter the TAG Carrera, another watch I've always wanted.
I'll buy the Roadster again, but this time with the extra straps too for the same price, that was another reason I let this one go.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Glashutte Original PanoReserve


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I wouldn't say either one is pure dress - especially the Seiko with its day/date - but they're the closest I've got right now.
> 
> View attachment 15778056


That's a great looking strap on the Longines! What is it exactly? (Apologies for late reply to the post)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

JonInAtl said:


> Fresh from being delivered, my new Sólás Starlight. My first microbrand. I can’t satisfactorily capture the Aventurine dial in a photo. I think it’s fantastic
> View attachment 16455676
> 
> View attachment 16455675
> ...


Very interesting choice. Have come across the name a few times recently. I think they have a nice thing going with the simple yet sculptural faceted indices, the abstracted 'claw' lugs (not a technical term, I suppose, but referring to the built-up shoulder onto the side case), matched by the polished facets of the dauphine hands. All of that is great. I also appreciate the polished outline of the small seconds, I feel they should have considered a similar implementation for the date window, or in fact they could have left that off in favour of the dial. I'm less sure about the six ten-second markers (though a useful division avoiding too much clutter). Are these printed? And, hope you don't mind me saying so, but I'm not a fan at all of all the fonts used, from date to logo to the dedicatory subscript...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16455678


Is this one of the dress watch line that CW stopped making? If so, I finally see why they would have achieved popularity as a brand. This immediately looks more convincing to me that almost all their current (tool) designs. (What's going on in the centre pivot of the handsets though?)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Is this one of the dress watch line that CW stopped making? If so, I finally see why they would have achieved popularity as a brand. This immediately looks more convincing to me that almost all their current (tool) designs. (What's going on in the centre pivot of the handsets though?)


Yeah this is the C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds. It’s amazing, it really is. Feels like $4-5k in hand and it’s anything but.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Very late to the game here, so pardon my not backfilling the likes for previous pages please. Never thought Id be buying a de ville, yet here we are! The OEM alligator strap (not pictured) takes the dress watch level up a notch. Ill have to work on my dressy photo props.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16490387
> View attachment 16490388
> View attachment 16490389
> View attachment 16490390
> ...


Im digging those hamiltons!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Amongst more smelly things


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is an unexpected design! Looks very good indeed. What's the model/specs?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Benjamin NV said:


> This is an unexpected design! Looks very good indeed. What's the model/specs?


Thanks.

It’s an IWC portugieser, handwind model with 8-day power reserve. Model no. is IW510205.

Hope this helps..











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It’s an IWC portugieser, handwind model with 8-day power reserve. Model no. is IW510205.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that. It's a really interesting design. Now I have the specs, though, I also know it would not be for me. Like many IWC's it's really too large for me to consider. Also, I personally prefer an automatic, and at the price one should be picky. But I think the face is great. Love the bold art deco style on the chapter ring, excellent font choice, and the useful and subtle implementation of the date inside the small seconds, making optimal use of the disruption of the dial at 6 o'clock (so I don't feel cheated out of my '6' in that lovely font). For those similarly attracted: it was a limited edition of 750, but there is second hand availability.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Benjamin NV said:


> Many thanks for that. It's a really interesting design. Now I have the specs, though, I also know it would not be for me. Like many IWC's it's really too large for me to consider. Also, I personally prefer an automatic, and at the price one should be picky. But I think the face is great. Love the bold art deco style on the chapter ring, excellent font choice, and the useful and subtle implementation of the date inside the small seconds, making optimal use of the disruption of the dial at 6 o'clock (so I don't feel cheated out of my '6' in that lovely font). For those similarly attracted: it was a limited edition of 750, but there is second hand availability.


Thanks for sharing your view.

I also like automatic, which is easier to operate.

I got a 7” wrist and never consider watches larger than 41mm diameter, until I bump into the Portugieser line. Despite of their 42-44mm size, thy sit very comfortably on my wrist, thanks to their lug to lug design.

I like the retro design of the dial and I’m very pleased with the whole thing.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Heljestrand said:


> Amongst more smelly things
> View attachment 16490436


Very artistic photo!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16492251


Nice! New acquisition?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Nice! New acquisition?


Kinda. Bought Jan 2021. But just arrived yesterday.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here’s a dress watch that I don’t wear like one


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16492251


Nice


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

41Mets said:


> Here’s a dress watch that I don’t wear like one


Matches the tats!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know if you would consider this a dress watch but by the numbers of Chronometers posted in this thread I may be wrong. 

This is my first and only dress watch with polished metal a see through caseback. This is also my first watch with a small seconds hand 🤣


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

cykrops said:


> Matches the tats!


Was gonna say, don't see watches paired to ink too often!


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> I don't know if you would consider this a dress watch but by the numbers of Chronometers posted in this thread I may be wrong.
> 
> This is my first and only dress watch with polished metal a see through caseback. This is also my first watch with a small seconds hand 🤣
> View attachment 16492330


Totally counts in my book!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

cykrops said:


> Totally counts in my book!


Thanks cykrops.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> Thanks cykrops.


Thanks for sharing! Its a great looking watch


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

cykrops said:


> Thanks for sharing! Its a great looking watch


It my pleasure to share.


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

Having a Ball on my birthday.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

JonInAtl said:


> Having a Ball on my birthday.
> View attachment 16493268


Happy bday!
Love moonphases


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Got a couple of straps from Martu - a leather one, and a cork for summer. Here's my Oris on the leather. It's a lovely golden brown, with hints of auburn in the right light.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

a lot of watch for USD1.5k, can't get enough of this thing









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

wristroll13 said:


> a lot of watch for USD1.5k, can't get enough of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like the guilloche with the Montblanc star


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Actium said:


> I quite like the guilloche with the Montblanc star


I like it's level of subtlety. almost invisible in some lights/angles









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Another shot of my faithful PA49


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Dornbluth 99.1. Stensbjerg ed.









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Actium said:


> I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.
> 
> I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.


I'm in!

Got rid of my tool watches years ago. Too heavy and bulky for my taste. Now I go for manly but pretty also.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I love this thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

The band this came with was pretty awful, so I upgraded it to a Hadley-Roma. Universal Geneve Ferrovie dello Stato. 34mm but wears much bigger due to the straight lugs. Close enough to a dress watch?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Stelwick said:


> The band this came with was pretty awful, so I upgraded it to a Hadley-Roma. Universal Geneve Ferrovie dello Stato. 34mm but wears much bigger due to the straight lugs. Close enough to a dress watch?
> View attachment 16510641


Great looking dress watch IMO!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Patrimony 85180.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

This is my dressiest one, I think.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I prefer the dressier ones…


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Another favorite dress watch of mine, this two tone Constellation Manhattan


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I made another video. For this one I tried being more artistic. I'm not talented so I had a difficult time executing what I envisioned, but I had fun so I decided to post anyway despite the amateurish nature (anyway, I _am_ an amateur!).


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

The only "dress" watch I own....38mm, very thin, hand wound and can be dressed up or down depending on the strap.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

G.O. Dressed down on Molequin strap.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16554351


Bow tie?!?!

I seriously like your style! I need to find a good opportunity to wear one of mine!! Jealous!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Bow tie?!?!
> 
> I seriously like your style! I need to find a good opportunity to wear one of mine!! Jealous!


Thanks!

Yup, I'm a bowtie guy. Usually once you go bowtie, you never "bow out." 

This is the first time I wore this particular one, my wife didn't think it would work but I had confidence. In fact, that is the key to any sartorial expression.

I'm pleased to say I earned a compliment from the barista on the tie as well.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 16550458











My brother gifted me this Movado Museum Classic yesterday. Looks like you and I are in a minority here being Movado wearers, but I like it! (He has some Series 800s he really likes.). I will be happily adding this to my dress watch rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Everyone has a watch to share...but what about a dress?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Seabee1 said:


> Everyone has a watch to share...but what about a dress?
> View attachment 16554603


Hey if you have the gams to pull it off, go for it. Although you are technically"skirting" the definition of dress here--although given our liberality with the term vis-a-vis watches that is more than fair.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Actium said:


> Hey if you have the gams to pull it off, go for it. Although you are technically"skirting" the definition of dress here--although given our liberality with the term vis-a-vis watches that is more than fair.


You are correct, it was a skirt not dress. I think this one here should pass muster








of course, he is a cutie so he could get away with wearing anything...or nothing at all


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Seabee1 said:


> You are correct, it was a skirt not dress. I think this one here should pass muster
> View attachment 16554643
> 
> of course, he is a cutie so he could get away with wearing anything...or nothing at all


An audaciously low decolletage


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Actium said:


> An audaciously low decolletage


To the casual (or uptight) observer it might look like a costume malfunction but it was intentional


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I wear most of my watches to the office or for dress but this is my technically only real dress watch that I have. However it is versatile that I can wear it in a casual manner as well depending on what I wear.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

domayotte said:


> My brother gifted me this Movado Museum Classic yesterday. Looks like you and I are in a minority here being Movado wearers, but I like it! (He has some Series 800s he really likes.). I will be happily adding this to my dress watch rotation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a soft spot for the Movado Museum. It was my first nice watch when I was a teenager in the 1980s. I wore it all the time. It's the watch that started me collecting watches. I have one now as a reminder and wear it on occasion. I still love the looks. Yours looks like a 40mm? Mine is the classic 33mm. Maybe I'll wear mine tonight? 

Cheers and have fun with it.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> Everyone has a watch to share...but what about a dress?
> View attachment 16554603











My kilt!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Seabee1 said:


> Everyone has a watch to share...but what about a dress?
> View attachment 16554603


There's something .... Trying to work it out .. something not quite right ....

I've got it! You've shaved your eyebrows!

😉


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 16554821
> 
> My kilt!


That's kilt was born to be worn with a Biker Jacket 👍

Somewhat drafty, and chilly while riding I should've thought?

😉


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Let me post this one once again as I may be saying good bye to it soon.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

catsteeth said:


> That's kilt was born to be worn with a Biker Jacket 👍
> 
> Somewhat drafty, and chilly while riding I should've thought?
> 
> 😉


I am 1/4 Scottish. And a true Scotsman....


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

c3p0 said:


> Let me post this one once again as I may be saying good bye to it soon.
> View attachment 16554831


What size?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> What size?


38.5 mm diameter. 7.6 mm tall. (Its in the For Sale forum )


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

c3p0 said:


> 38.5 mm diameter. 7.6 mm tall. (Its in the For Sale forum )



It's a gorgeous watch and if it was the variant with the sub second dial you'd be getting it ready for shipping to me. lol


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> It's a gorgeous watch and if it was the variant with the sub second dial you'd be getting it ready for shipping to me. lol


Thank you. Yes, these are gorgeous pieces. Thin automatics are harder and harder to find, at a reasonable price. I tried to get on with it, but I'm just not into the Roman Numerals thing.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

c3p0 said:


> Thank you. Yes, these are gorgeous pieces. Thin automatics are harder and harder to find, at a reasonable price. I tried to get on with it, but I'm just not into the Roman Numerals thing.


I'm a big fan of the Roman Numerals. If I'm going to get another dress watch I'd want the sub seconds.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> I'm a big fan of the Roman Numerals. If I'm going to get another dress watch I'd want the sub seconds.


I undestand. Roman Numerals are certainly classy. They just feel too serious to me. I like the more festive, yet still dressy feel of Breguet numerals. I'll see what I can do about that.

As to the small seconds version of the Longines La Grande, I agree that it is beautiful, a bit pricier, but very nice. Here is one if you are interested:






Longines Classic Presence | Feldmar Watch Co.







feldmarwatch.com


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Square art deco dress watches...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess all that I have that works would be a 40yo Pulsar and a 21yo Movado. Both are way to small for my tastes now.









But I never need a dress watch. If I did, I'd probably go with my snowflake on a strap.


















And I'd get a pass because the buckle gives legitimacy. ;-)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

My father in law's birthday too. going out for dinner later!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> My father in law's birthday too. going out for dinner later!
> 
> View attachment 16565085


Wow, twinsies! We both have a black and white checkered shirt on as well as a white dial dress watch with Breguet numerals!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Actium said:


> Wow, twinsies! We both have a black and white checkered shirt on as well as a white dial dress watch with Breguet numerals!
> 
> View attachment 16565244


How uncanny! haha. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> How uncanny! haha. Great minds think alike!


But small ones rarely differ


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Seabee1 said:


> You are correct, it was a skirt not dress. I think this one here should pass muster
> View attachment 16554643
> 
> of course, he is a cutie so he could get away with wearing anything...or nothing at all





Actium said:


> An audaciously low decolletage


Nip slip???


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

John Price said:


> Nip slip???


No thanks, already have one


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Lee-mezz


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

May I join this august group? New watch, still in the phase in which it doesn’t leave my wrist, so I took it bowling. Picture doesn’t do it justice. 👨‍🍳💋


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Sean Pizzle said:


> May I join this august group? New watch, still in the phase in which it doesn’t leave my wrist, so I took it bowling. Picture doesn’t do it justice. 👨‍🍳💋


August?! You need a full calendar watch my friend, it's still April! 

Hahah just kidding. If you want to join the Dress Watch Desperados, you have to _really_ like Dress Watches. You do? Oh yeah, how much? Right! You're in.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Sean Pizzle said:


> May I join this august group? New watch, still in the phase in which it doesn’t leave my wrist, so I took it bowling. Picture doesn’t do it justice. 👨‍🍳💋


Nice! Is that a Tresor?


----------



## ayampols (May 22, 2020)

Sean Pizzle said:


> Picture doesn’t do it justice. 👨‍🍳💋


Love this look, sweet watch. So into darker shade dials on dress watches these days, and greys like this I find so elegant.

Clearly, dress watches need not be restricted to small, white dials


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

This is the dressiest watch I have. The rest are divers.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Would wear any of these in a suit...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> Would wear any of these in a suit...
> View attachment 16585185
> View attachment 16585186
> View attachment 16585191
> View attachment 16585192


That red Presage gets me every time


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

corum with piguet manual wind movement


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Oris master calendar GMT moon phase complication 💀💀🌘🌗🌖🌕🌔


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

Actium said:


> August?! You need a full calendar watch my friend, it's still April!
> 
> Hahah just kidding. If you want to join the Dress Watch Desperados, you have to _really_ like Dress Watches. You do? Oh yeah, how much? Right! You're in.


Yesssss!!! I’m in!



ColinW said:


> Nice! Is that a Tresor?


It is!



ayampols said:


> Love this look, sweet watch. So into darker shade dials on dress watches these days, and greys like this I find so elegant.
> 
> Clearly, dress watches need not be restricted to small, white dials


Thanks, I love it too. The way the gold shines in the evening is just astounding. I’m not 100% about the strap—the grey is gorgeous but I can’t figure out what it works with and what it doesn’t (and am not one who likes to spend too much time thinking about that sort of thing). Maybe a burgundy strap? We’ll see…


----------



## ayampols (May 22, 2020)

Sean Pizzle said:


> I’m not 100% about the strap—the grey is gorgeous but I can’t figure out what it works with and what it doesn’t (and am not one who likes to spend too much time thinking about that sort of thing). Maybe a burgundy strap?


I think the grey is perfect, fwiw. I don’t wear bracelets, so I guess I am pretty picky about straps… I think that grey is a great compliment for the dial, and might even suit a wider range of attire options than a burgundy would.
Enjoy!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sean Pizzle said:


> Yesssss!!! I’m in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody says you are limited to one strap


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

ayampols said:


> I think the grey is perfect, fwiw. I don’t wear bracelets, so I guess I am pretty picky about straps… I think that grey is a great compliment for the dial, and might even suit a wider range of attire options than a burgundy would.
> Enjoy!


Originally my plan was to get a dress watch, put it on a black strap, and rotate daily with my GADA Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer LE. Then I fell in love with this gray enamel dial, and the black strap just doesn’t look as good. I’m certainly sticking with the gray for now, as noted before wearing it every day to see how it works. I’ve also basically never worn leather that wasn’t black or brown, so it may just be a learning curve.



Mediocre said:


> Nobody says you are limited to one strap


For sure! But I’m a slow starter, so I need a default For getting dressed most mornings, as I’m in no condition to make even the simplest of decisions before 9:30. 😂


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

montblanc


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16586400


Whoa, Nelly!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

So I made another feeble attempt at a video. I think I found my artistic voice. Now I just need to refine my skills so I can create what I envision. The watches and music deserve more than I have been giving them. 

Nonetheless, these videos are very me, a blend of sincerity, ineptitude, and striving for the sublime. Thus I upload them and share them here, because I'm not sure anyone else would"get" them.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Does this count? I'm unsure..









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

ck13 said:


> Does this count? I'm unsure..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a dressy field watch. Imo, close enough! Lovely watch no matter what category


----------



## moonbeam6 (Oct 22, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

moonbeam6 said:


> This is mine:
> 
> View attachment 16587466
> 
> View attachment 16587468


Beautiful, I don't think I ever saw the caseback view


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know I know. I'm technically breaking the rules. But I do think the date window is small enough to squeak by.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I know I know. I'm technically breaking the rules. But I do think the date window is small enough to squeak by.
> 
> View attachment 16587949


Wait...there are rules?

Thats a stunning watch! I know your watches are in your signature but which one is that?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

cykrops said:


> Wait...there are rules?
> 
> Thats a stunning watch! I know your watches are in your signature but which one is that?


Paulin. It says it on the dial at 7, though it's blurred due to the crystal.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I know I know. I'm technically breaking the rules. But I do think the date window is small enough to squeak by.
> 
> View attachment 16587949


That dome tho 🥰


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> That dome tho 🥰


Yeah I know. I really don't know dress watches after all . . .


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Yeah I know. I really don't know dress watches after all . . .


Just making sure my meaning is conveyed, I'm saying I find the dome especially attractive. A paraphrase of "Dat ass tho"

Apologies if this response is unnecessary, it's hard to pick up tone on discussion boards


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> Just making sure my meaning is conveyed, I'm saying I find the dome especially attractive. A paraphrase of "Dat ass tho"
> 
> Apologies if this response is unnecessary, it's hard to pick up time on discussion boards


That's fine. My mind isn't at tip top shape when I'm here most of the time anyways so I miss jokes all the time. I'm occasionally sleepy when I'm here . . . 

Don't tell anOrdain's owner that though. After all, it's his wife's watch and dome . . .


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Actium said:


> I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.
> 
> I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

justinle said:


> ..


Missing something?


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Dubey and schaldenbrand petite sonnerie with GMT and alarm


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16586400


Just about a perfect collection!



Calumets said:


> View attachment 16587856


Which Stowa is this? I can only recall seeing their marine chronometer style watches with central seconds. It's a beautiful watch!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

John Price said:


> Which Stowa is this? I can only recall seeing their marine chronometer style watches with central seconds. It's a beautiful watch!


I think it's their 36mm: Marine Classic 36 roman hand wound | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Clifton baumatic with 120 hour power reserve baumatic manufacture movement


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

I















Nomos glashutte manual wind.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

ColinW said:


> I think it's their 36mm: Marine Classic 36 roman hand wound | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


That's the one.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

John Price said:


> Which Stowa is this? I can only recall seeing their marine chronometer style watches with central seconds. It's a beautiful watch!


Yes, see ColinW's link.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

John Price said:


> Just about a perfect collection!
> 
> 
> Which Stowa is this? I can only recall seeing their marine chronometer style watches with central seconds. It's a beautiful watch!


I think you can get them on watch buys


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

spikesdogs48 said:


> I
> View attachment 16591993
> 
> View attachment 16591994
> Nomos glashutte manual wind.


Love this watch 😍


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Skyjoe said:


> Love this watch 😍


Thank you 🤪🤪


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

New to me! Will send for a COO later this year.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I decided to keep it.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> I decided to keep it.
> View attachment 16601287


VICTORY!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> VICTORY!


Yes. It really is a keeper. What was I thinking?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Longines heritage monopusher chronograph with column wheel 🤪🔥🐧💀


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

gevril 1st generation


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Border’s between sport and dress acceptable, within my lifestyle 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

FC manufacture movement watch ⌚⌚💀🐧


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Newest acquisition, Cuervo y Sobrinos Asturias...


----------



## jo2hab (Jun 14, 2021)

Two for the price of one

















...with a bonus movement shot thrown in


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Brand new blue cork strap for my UG Ferrovie dello Stato.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Zeno Salmon dial 🤘💀


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

zenith port royal El primero 💀🤘🤪⌚🔥


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Movado museum automatic 🤪💀⌚


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

spikesdogs48 said:


> View attachment 16609156
> Zeno Salmon dial 🤘💀


For the Emperor!


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't consider most of these "dress" watches, but cool thread nonetheless.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Hayseed Brown said:


> I don't consider most of these "dress" watches, but cool thread nonetheless.


That's why it's "Desperados"!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Hayseed Brown said:


> I don't consider most of these "dress" watches, but cool thread nonetheless.


We are evidently more "Desperado" than "Dress!"

🤠


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

chronoswiss classic 😳


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16612127


Love the cufflinks and the monogram


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

my newest child ⌚🔥🐧💀🤘 Zenith elite


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 16615276


Nice! How are you liking your Limes? I don't see a lot of feedback on these. I keep eyeing their day/date model.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

ColinW said:


> Nice! How are you liking your Limes? I don't see a lot of feedback on these. I keep eyeing their day/date model.


I am very happy with it. It is a very well built, beautiful watch.









I am very pleased with it. Did you see the little review I made for it?








Mini Review: Limes Pharo Cartouche A


A dress watch is meant to be a complement of an elegant outfit. What is elegance? Well, according to a dictionary, elegance refers to “dignified propriety”, “dignified gracefulness or restrained beauty of style”. A dress watch therefore is generally not something that calls a lot of attention...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Just received the other day. The brother to @Actium ’s watch


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

c3p0 said:


> I am very happy with it. It is a very well built, beautiful watch.
> View attachment 16615453
> 
> 
> ...


No, I missed that. Thanks! It looks great!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Terry M. said:


> Just received the other day. The brother to @Actium ’s watch
> 
> View attachment 16615460
> 
> View attachment 16615459


This is probably my favorite version of the Sun & Moon thanks to the guilloche dial! Amazing it has all those complications. Enjoy!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16455678


Such a shame Christopher Ward abandoned this side of their catalogue.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Such a shame Christopher Ward abandoned this side of their catalogue.


1000% agree.

This watch and its C1 brethren, particularly the light dial siblings, are simply great.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16532012


Had this for about a year. It’s a beauty. I just wish it wore a little smaller.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

jkpa said:


> 1000% agree.
> 
> This watch and its C1 brethren, particularly the light dial siblings, are simply great.


Been hunting one of these for a minute. They’re surprisingly hard to find. I’d post in WTB but we all know down that path lies madness.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Had this for about a year. It’s a beauty. I just wish it wore a little smaller.


I am really liking it, but at 7.5" wrist it hits that perfect size for. Everytime I try a 37mm or smaller dress watch (as many are) they end up flipped......so enticing though 



LosAngelesTimer said:


> Been hunting one of these for a minute. They’re surprisingly hard to find. I’d post in WTB but we all know down that path lies madness.
> View attachment 16615577
> 
> View attachment 16615585


Not familiar with that model. It is one of the best looking CW I have ever seen!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Not familiar with that model. It is one of the best looking CW I have ever seen!


This is from a far more interesting period for the brand. They were flexing their muscles with all sorts of cool in-house movements and complications. It’s a pity that C. Ward is now basically a dive watch company.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> This is from a far more interesting period for the brand. They were flexing their muscles with all sorts of cool in-house movements and complications. It’s a pity that C. Ward is now basically a dive watch company.


Very true. I have long looked for one of their C5 slimline manual wound models, quite difficult to find


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

spikesdogs48 said:


> View attachment 16612233
> 
> chronoswiss classic 😳


Big fan of Chronoswiss watches but this is a model I've never seen before. Very interesting.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16622102


That case is a classic work of art


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if this is a sports watch that's a bit dressy ~ 









... a dress watch that's a bit sporty ~








... or neither of the above? . 🤔


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

cybercat said:


> Not sure if this is a sports watch that's a bit dressy ~
> View attachment 16625959
> 
> 
> ...


No matter what you category you assign, I call it a beautiful watch


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cybercat said:


> Not sure if this is a sports watch that's a bit dressy ~
> View attachment 16625959
> 
> 
> ...



It is an awesome watch that is welcome here, that's what it is


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

With sweat pants?

Of course!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

2901/3000. The KS has such an interesting history too!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

So happy to have discovered this thread. Absolutely fantastic watches. 
Here’s my current favorite.. 










Vintage JLC, 1949-1950.

I prefer it on this chocolate brown, crocodile strap. The red tones really compliment the rose gold..










It also works pretty well on a casual strap..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SEIKO Moonlight Blue Enamel on Molequin Anthracite


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Two of my “dress watches” — my third being a reverso. On the left was my father’s and on the right is mine. So if I want a big dial I go with the Lange; if I want a small one I go with his Calatrava.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16661045


Breguet really has fallen so far from grace. You almost feel sorry for someone when they can't even figure out up from down . . .


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Breguet really has fallen so far from grace. You almost feel sorry for someone when they can't even figure out up from down . . .


I got a sweetheart deal since the numerals were upside -down, i just need to remember to flip it to self-correct


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> I got a sweetheart deal since the numerals were upside -down, i just need to remember to flip it to self-correct


So much effort! See this is the secret to why the Patek is now at the top. No one cares about heritage or decoration or gold or that nonsense. No, see Patek realized "wait, if we just use lines, then we can sell even the upside down watches! And the lines save us a few cents per watch!! Win win!!" 🤯


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Not a pure dress watch, but dressy enough for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Orisginal said:


> Not a pure dress watch, but dressy enough for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count it!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Same pic from WRUW, been wearing this DIY-er while my DJ36 is being serviced.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Not dressed up but then you don't have to be to enjoy wearing a desperados dress watch!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Omega DeVille 🤪💀⌚🤘


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Seiko presage with baked enamel dial 🤘💀🔥⌚🤪🐧


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Oris 1918


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Frederique Constant manufacture watch ⌚


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Molnia


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16675354
> View attachment 16675356


What a tiny watch. What size is it?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

27mm ...Men's watch


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisMorgan said:


> 27mm ...Men's watch
> View attachment 16675889


It's cute. Must be pretty old.


----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)

1974 omega geneve


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

ColinW said:


> It's cute. Must be pretty old.


1926 Engraved Hamilton Square white gold &
1928 yellow gold


----------



## BallBearings (8 mo ago)

Pmnealhsd said:


> So happy to have discovered this thread. Absolutely fantastic watches.
> Here’s my current favorite..
> 
> 
> ...


34 mm or 36 mm?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisMorgan said:


> 1926 Engraved Hamilton Square white gold &
> 1928 yellow gold


Whoa... Pushing 100...


----------



## BallBearings (8 mo ago)

bmats said:


> Two of my “dress watches” — my third being a reverso. On the left was my father’s and on the right is mine. So if I want a big dial I go with the Lange; if I want a small one I go with his Calatrava.
> 
> View attachment 16659778


what is the mm size of the calatrava?
Correct me if I’m wrong, but they usually list them at 32-34? But that looks decent in size?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

BallBearings said:


> what is the mm size of the calatrava?
> Correct me if I’m wrong, but they usually list them at 32-34? But that looks decent in size?


Dress watches sit flat on the wrist... look bigger than they are. Still depends on the size of your wrist.🤪⏳⌚


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

1966 Ulysse Nardin manual wind movement 18k solid gold case 🤘💀🔥🤪⏳⌚☠ 36.5mm.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A rather large 28mm on my rather small 9.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Mine can be dressy or casual depending on the strap.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16686705


Clever photo with the light hitting the just right on the sub seconds. Rather looks like a solar eclipse or other celestial event.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

John Price said:


> Clever photo with the light hitting the just right on the sub seconds. Rather looks like a solar eclipse or other celestial event.


It's my favorite thing, moving the watch around to change the way light hits it. The dial never looks the same. Really difficult to capture in pictures, especially for a dilettante like me!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

@HamiltonElectric the Desperados would love to see some pics of your new Breguet Tradition here!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HamiltonElectric (Jul 5, 2012)

Actium said:


> the Desperados would love to see some pics of your new Breguet Tradition here!


Happy to oblige. I've only worn this for 5 days now but I love it more every time I look at it. I'm constantly finding new surprises in the design and finishing. Now I finally 'get' haute horologie.


----------



## HamiltonElectric (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Why limit where they can be worn?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16706203


That is a nice angle. The light is not too harsh, but it makes evident the beautiful aspects of your gorgeous piece. Now, here is a complementary, slightly adjusted version of your pic. Not sure it made a huge improvement, but I just had to try.


----------



## Spikemauler (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> That is a nice angle. The light is not too harsh, but it makes evident the beautiful aspects of your gorgeous piece. Now, here is a complementary, slightly adjusted version of your pic. Not sure it made a huge improvement, but I just had to try.
> View attachment 16706315


Thank you!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Feeling kind of blue today.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> Feeling kind of blue today.
> View attachment 16707938



Making me regret trading mine! They do blued hands quite well at Ickler!


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Mediocre said:


> Making me regret trading mine! They do blued hands quite well at Ickler!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SonerBySweden said:


> View attachment 16712373



What is the thickness of your current model? With a simple, black strap it could be a great dress watch. 

I appreciate the signature on the strap in your pic btw!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Making me regret trading mine! They do blued hands quite well at Ickler!


Which model did you have?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> Which model did you have?


Pharo Finesse

In hindsight, I should have kept it. I got frustrated about never going into the office (different conversation), so I let a few of my dressier watches go. Now that I am going in, they are missed. Hindsight is 20/20 and all that


----------



## GumbyFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda 1950


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Pharo Finesse
> 
> In hindsight, I should have kept it. I got frustrated about never going into the office (different conversation), so I let a few of my dressier watches go. Now that I am going in, they are missed. Hindsight is 20/20 and all that


This one?









Or this one?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#2


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> #2


Oooh! Very nice. Well, at least you had a good taste of it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> Oooh! Very nice. Well, at least you had a good taste of it.


I have a watchrecon alert set


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

My cat looks on with approval (I think)


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Nomos is my choice for a dress watch


----------



## CrownJewels (Sep 20, 2020)

Ninchritz Grand Seconde - new arrival Friday:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

@Joshua G 

I had a meeting, and it fit under the coat cuff well enuf! Told you I would!


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

50s Astrolux chronograph with valjoux 23 gold case


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Cartier ronde solo


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

1940 monopusher Eberhard with hinged case... not a pure dress watch but pretty damn cool anyway 🤪


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Is it a dress watch or a sports watch? Maybe a dressy sports watch?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## cgren72 (Apr 11, 2021)

Enjoying both of my dress watches on perlon straps! I wish I had the montblanc with me, because on the original alligator strap it looks sharp. Grand seiko on similar perlon to what the MB has when wearing to work.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


>


Wow that fume dial really pops!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Actium said:


> Wow that fume dial really pops!


Thanks. Yes, it is a looker. Isn't it? Maybe I'm biased, and yes, it is only an affordable, but I believe it has the best looking fume dial other than the Moser Pioneer. Just look at it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My sig won't stop growing . . .


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16804720


Watch Twin


----------



## Kdog69 (12 mo ago)

Love it guys!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Kdog69 said:


> Love it guys!
> 
> View attachment 16807280


This seems silly, but what I love best about this is the matching font on the date wheel and the hour markers


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Introducing Garfield comics to my son 😄


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Universal Geneve linen dial 🤪⌚


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

18k. White gold Rolex Cellini


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

This one is on the way. 

I don't really care for the white stitching on the strap. I'd rather have just a straight up dark brown alligator strap. I'll probably give it a week or so before deciding which way to go.


----------



## rjl (Jan 1, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


That is a nice looking watch!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> Watch Twin


I like your style! 




spikesdogs48 said:


> View attachment 16807955
> 
> View attachment 16807956
> United Geneve linen dial 🤪⌚



That linen dial is stunning!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rjl said:


> That is a nice looking watch!


Thank you !


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Mediocre said:


> I like your style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!!😀


----------



## WatchlordUK (6 mo ago)

My dress watch!!!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

My Omega cal 565 from 1968 gold capped.


----------



## Owl. (5 mo ago)

Isn't it unfortunate that a small (34mm-36mm), precious metal dress watch is hard to find NEW at the time?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I spit on your dress watch thread with my watch with not just a seconds hand complication and a power reserve but also a date!!!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I spit on your dress watch thread with my watch with not just a seconds hand complication and a power reserve but also a date!!!
> 
> View attachment 16849639


Spitting? Sounds extreme. But then, a confession: I do use saliva to clean the crystal


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

My dressy watches are a Zenith, Reverso, Breitling and Seamaster. Times have really changed since my Seamaster was made in 1949. It was conceived as a sports watch, by today’s standards, it works well as a dress watch (yeah, I know it has tritium on it, but that’s been dead for years). The Breitling is used more for casual dressy, sports coat and such.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> Spitting? Sounds extreme. But then, a confession: I do use saliva to clean the crystal


Well, I think Breguet just dropped a few miles down in my list . . .


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Spitting? Sounds extreme. But then, a confession: I do use saliva to clean the crystal


You are not alone


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

A Fiat, sorry, Orient Bambino.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

About as dressy as I can go in my box.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Robert Bays said:


> View attachment 16850131


That's quite nice. I've looked at Armani in the past, but none of them have done much for me. But I like the design and lack of date on this one. If you don't mind, what's the size and model name/number?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

Zzyzx said:


> That's quite nice. I've looked at Armani in the past, but none of them have done much for me. But I like the design and lack of date on this one. If you don't mind, what's the size and model name/number?


I'll check when home!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I got a new phone. Better camera but unfortunately I'm still the same photographer.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

BallBearings said:


> 34 mm or 36 mm?


Don’t know why I’m just seeing this now, sorry about that.

It’s 35mm! 17mm straps, which is a bit of a pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Vintage LeCoultre.

It’s my Opera watch.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)

I don't know if this classifies as a dress watch but this is what I'm using.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

armabill said:


> I don't know if this classifies as a dress watch but this is what I'm using.
> View attachment 16860910



Then it works!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not a huge dress watch guy, so this is probably as close as I can get-


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't know if it's a dress watch if there's a gigantic hole punched out of it.


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Raymond Weil always a good go to in the dress category with this exceptionally well done Maestro


----------



## aramingo_venango (Sep 17, 2017)

Actium said:


> I got a new phone. Better camera but unfortunately I'm still the same photographer.


Every time your Breguet comes up in this thread I whistle under my breath a little bit like "whoooa." What a nice watch. I love the smooth, almost imperceptible indentation for the small seconds in the enamel. So cool and unique.

I'll admit I have wrongly dismissed Breguet without much investigation as a staid brand. But your watch (and some lookups of other references mentioned in this thread) have changed my opinion. I appreciate the asymmetry, the slightly off-center but full-sized dials, the consistency in their design, beautiful movements and finishing, and large-for-a-dress-watch sizing. Like, I was just Googling "Breguet enamel dial" to confirm that's what it is called before posting this reply, and a pic of the WG 7147 came up in the results..."whoooa."

Right now I have no dress watch because I dress ultra-casually and WFH. But why did I click through 46 pages of this thread over the past few days 😅?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

It'll go on black leather when in cuffs...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

aramingo_venango said:


> Every time your Breguet comes up in this thread I whistle under my breath a little bit like "whoooa." What a nice watch. I love the smooth, almost imperceptible indentation for the small seconds in the enamel. So cool and unique.
> 
> I'll admit I have wrongly dismissed Breguet without much investigation as a staid brand. But your watch (and some lookups of other references mentioned in this thread) have changed my opinion. I appreciate the asymmetry, the slightly off-center but full-sized dials, the consistency in their design, beautiful movements and finishing, and large-for-a-dress-watch sizing. Like, I was just Googling "Breguet enamel dial" to confirm that's what it is called before posting this reply, and a pic of the WG 7147 came up in the results..."whoooa."
> 
> Right now I have no dress watch because I dress ultra-casually and WFH. But why did I click through 46 pages of this thread over the past few days 😅?


Thank you, sir! The off-kilter small seconds subdial is my favorite feature as well, especially when the light catches it just right. It's like a Duke wearing his top hat at an angle, just enough to let you know the aristocrat is at heart a loveable rogue.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

aramingo_venango said:


> Every time your Breguet comes up in this thread I whistle under my breath a little bit like "whoooa." What a nice watch. I love the smooth, almost imperceptible indentation for the small seconds in the enamel. So cool and unique.
> 
> I'll admit I have wrongly dismissed Breguet without much investigation as a staid brand. But your watch (and some lookups of other references mentioned in this thread) have changed my opinion. I appreciate the asymmetry, the slightly off-center but full-sized dials, the consistency in their design, beautiful movements and finishing, and large-for-a-dress-watch sizing. Like, I was just Googling "Breguet enamel dial" to confirm that's what it is called before posting this reply, and a pic of the WG 7147 came up in the results..."whoooa."
> 
> Right now I have no dress watch because I dress ultra-casually and WFH. But why did I click through 46 pages of this thread over the past few days 😅?


And and I should mention the last paragraph of your post is why the Dress Watch Desperados exist. Wearing the watch is its own occasion. Wear that bad boy with jeans and a T-shirt while hanging out at home.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Actium said:


> I got a new phone. Better camera but unfortunately I'm still the same photographer.
> 
> View attachment 16855758
> 
> View attachment 16855759


I think it'd be very hard to take a bad photo of that beautiful Breguet!


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

JumpJ37 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that SBGY002?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My watch has a beautiful dress.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My watch has a beautiful dress.


I was actually looking for these the other day but was unable to find them on graham's website


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

Many pics in this thread are not “dress watches,” but since we’ve gotten so used to everything being a diver or on a metal bracelet, people seem to consider anything not Panerai and on a strap to be a dress watch. A couple decades ago, people just called that a watch. 

So, in the spirit of clearly not a dress watch, but considered so by lots of people today…



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

smithj said:


> View attachment 16850583


Super nice LF; it looks great on the casual strap! I keep debating between a square micro-rotor, and a traveler.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

bobernet said:


> Super nice LF; it looks great on the casual strap! I keep debating between a square micro-rotor, and a traveler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried on the ice blue square micro, and it is absolutely stunning. The traveler is also very cool, but I really love the case profile of the square. You really can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

bobernet said:


> Many pics in this thread are not “dress watches,” but since we’ve gotten so used to everything being a diver or on a metal bracelet, people seem to consider anything not Panerai and on a strap to be a dress watch. A couple decades ago, people just called that a watch.
> 
> So, in the spirit of clearly not a dress watch, but considered so by lots of people today…
> 
> ...


You're just trolling on that last one lol


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

ColinW said:


> Is that SBGY002?


Yep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> I was actually looking for these the other day but was unable to find them on graham's website


They were just a limited edition limited run thing over a few years back in the mid 2010s. Probably just google Chronofighter nose art and see who still has them. Each one has #100, and I think there's over 10 girls, so I can't imagine 1000 of those have been sold given their . . . uniqueness.


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

Actium said:


> You're just trolling on that last one lol


Maybe just a little. ;-)
In my defense, go read the echo chamber posts where people tell themselves that a DSSD or AP ROO “looks great with a suit,” or how “James Bond wore a Sub with a tux.” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

bobernet said:


> Maybe just a little. ;-)
> In my defense, go read the echo chamber posts where people tell themselves that a DSSD or AP ROO “looks great with a suit,” or how “James Bond wore a Sub with a tux.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All in good fun! You have a stellar stable of "dress watches" 🤠


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

JumpJ37 said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and what bobernet posted... words escape me...


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I really only have three watches that are the core of my collection. A daily wear diver, a watch that I consider a business casual and travel (GMT function) watch, and a small two hand watch I consider my dress watch. I would say the daily wear watch gets about 75% of the wrist time, the business casual watch about 20%, and my dress watch about 5%. These these three pretty much cover me in just about any situation.


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

horrij1 said:


> I really only have three watches that are the core of my collection. A daily wear diver, a watch that I consider a business casual and travel (GMT function) watch, and a small two hand watch I consider my dress watch. I would say the daily wear watch gets about 75% of the wrist time, the business casual watch about 20%, and my dress watch about 5%. These these three pretty much cover me in just about any situation.
> 
> View attachment 16870652


Very nice! I have a FF in 40mm, and it’s a great pool/beach watch. Love your JLC, too. A great collection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

Actium said:


> All in good fun! You have a stellar stable of "dress watches"


Thanks, that’s very kind. I really like your Breguet. I’ve almost bought one a few times, but I’m at the one in, one out point. Accumulating always leaves me with too many unworn watches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

bobernet said:


> Thanks, that’s very kind. I really like your Breguet. I’ve almost bought one a few times, but I’m at the one in, one out point. Accumulating always leaves me with too many unworn watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is my challenge too. My test is not whether I like it, but whether I would wear it regularly


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## TireShopBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

Actium said:


> To mix it up, here's another dress watch I own
> 
> View attachment 15777972


Fears Brunswick


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My watch has a beautiful dress.


Is it dress watch or undress wtach?


----------



## Abybee5892 (Feb 25, 2019)

Got this guy in the mail yesterday and couldn’t be happier. Been looking for a dedicated dress watch for a while, and this fits the bill perfectly for me.


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

Abybee5892 said:


> Got this guy in the mail yesterday and couldn’t be happier. Been looking for a dedicated dress watch for a while, and this fits the bill perfectly for me.
> View attachment 16871215


Congrats! It looks great on you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Serge_tm said:


> Is it dress watch or undress wtach?


Well, she's still got her clothes on . . . 😊


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Well, she's still got her clothes on . . . 😊


You mean it's not like one of those naughty pens that change when you turn it upside down?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Actium said:


> You mean it's not like one of those naughty pens that change when you turn it upside down?


You would think I'm such a cad that I would be into that?!










I am always a paragon of decorum and manners don't you know?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> You would think I'm such a cad that I would be into that?!
> 
> View attachment 16871298
> 
> ...


Hey, it's art! There's plenty of T&A in highbrow museums.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Wearing my Breguet with my new baseball-themed Hawaiian shirt ⚾⌚🤠


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

5270J with a lightweight Polo jumper today.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

ndrs63 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial texture looks nice. If you zoom in close, it looks like old popcorn white ceiling texture.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlanco (4 mo ago)

horrij1 said:


> I really only have three watches that are the core of my collection. A daily wear diver, a watch that I consider a business casual and travel (GMT function) watch, and a small two hand watch I consider my dress watch. I would say the daily wear watch gets about 75% of the wrist time, the business casual watch about 20%, and my dress watch about 5%. These these three pretty much cover me in just about any situation.
> 
> View attachment 16870652


Are you interested in selling the ultra thin? If you are, let's talk!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Technically not a dress watch as I think a perpetual calendar is a complication . . .


----------



## 63Strat (4 mo ago)




----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Never knew Tag made a three hand Monaco but I like that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 63Strat (4 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Never knew Tag made a three hand Monaco but I like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. Just a standard run of the mill caliber 6 but this model is not made/sold anymore AFAIK.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

my newest arrival


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Still with the boring mall watch.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Does the snowflake count as dressy if I put it on alligator


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

sopapillas said:


> Does the snowflake count as dressy if I put it on alligator


I hope so.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Everything is dress nowadays... 

Dinner table dress:









Marquee in a field-style dress:









Ballroom dancing dress (will take a clunk or two):









Somewhere else to be dress:


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

I will take advantage of all of you guys. Do you allow your watch to be under the cuff?

Here is my brother's Sarb035, the cuff is at tightest position.










Before the pandemic I used to wear long sleeve shirts, casual and dress. I really like long sleeve shirts, but nowadays I mostly use more casual shirts. I used to roll up the sleeves, because I m like to see my watches, but it's not possible to do so everyday and sometimes I wear my watches under the cuff. My biggest problem is that with the butterfly clasps, the toveral thickness of myvwatches plusvthevstrap increases and sometimes my watches get stuck.

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> Does the snowflake count as dressy if I put it on alligator


Of course. You've seen how far we've defined dress watch downward in this thread lol


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mauric said:


> 16887591[/ATTACH]
> 
> What are your thoughts guys?


Loosen the cuff. Your blood circulation (and watch) will thank you lol


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Mauric said:


> I will take advantage of all of you guys. Do you allow your watch to be under the cuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 64, and have been wearing suits in my profession for most of my adult life. A proper dress watch always goes under the shirt cuff. That cuff is too tight and that watch is too big for a proper dress watch. Just my opinion, for what it is worth.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mauric said:


> I will take advantage of all of you guys. Do you allow your watch to be under the cuff?
> 
> Here is my brother's Sarb035, the cuff is at tightest position.
> 
> ...



That cuff is too tight. Have a tailor add another cuff button, so it can be loosened.

I wear mine under the cuff, example from this past week below


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

Today an AP BA14538 with extraordinary JLC 920 movement. Less is more !


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Also important update: I may be getting a new dress (or dressy, depending on your limits) watch soon. I'm planning on ordering in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Mauric said:


> I will take advantage of all of you guys. Do you allow your watch to be under the cuff?
> 
> Here is my brother's Sarb035, the cuff is at tightest position.
> 
> ...


I could never....never....but to each their own...and I have the exact same watch...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16893466


Whoa. The question springs to mind, "how much more red could this watch be?" And the answer is none. None more red.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> View attachment 16893461
> 
> 
> Also important update: I may be getting a new dress (or dressy, depending on your limits) watch soon. I'm planning on ordering in the next couple of weeks.
> ...


Love it! I have owned 2 Schaumburg, still own one. Big fan of that moon phase!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Actium said:


> Whoa. The question springs to mind, "how much more red could this watch be?" And the answer is none. None more red.


It does attract attention...the maybe 6 or 7 times I've worn it and each time someone has asked about it...they all mention the red...it's 36mm but all dial...not too many out there....Schaumburg imho is an underrated German watch company


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know it’s a dated watch. But I had Cartier restore it a couple years ago. Classes up my nights out


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

valleybrook66 said:


> I know it’s a dated watch. But I had Cartier restore it a couple years ago. Classes up my nights out
> View attachment 16893511


Certain watches don't look dated, they are timeless. Enjoy


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

Today this B&M with Louis Cartier’s typography.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Love it! I have owned 2 Schaumburg, still own one. Big fan of that moon phase!


Thank you! I would have ordered it today but I want to order via an AD as I plan to bundle with a Muhle-Glashutte (definitely not a dress watch). 










The occasion is i finally achieved a career goal i set myself and wanted to commemorate. I briefly toyed with the idea of getting a Breguet Tradition, but it is too close in time to getting the Classique and would dim the luster of the 40th bday event in retrospect. 










Not to mention it is too expensive to justify lol. I think part of me _needs_ a nearly unattainable goal watch to chase. Or at least play cat-and-mouse a bit before catching it.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

valleybrook66 said:


> I know it’s a dated watch. But I had Cartier restore it a couple years ago. Classes up my nights out
> View attachment 16893511


I have the deepest respect for Cartier as a brand and as watchmakers.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I found this old pic while scrolling through my phone. I quite like it


----------



## mr_mandelbaum (4 mo ago)

Got a good deal at my local AD clearing out some older stock


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Thank you! I would have ordered it today but I want to order via an AD as I plan to bundle with a Muhle-Glashutte (definitely not a dress watch).
> 
> View attachment 16893541
> 
> ...



I really, genuinely like your style! One of the few watches I regret letting go in the name of ambiguous "consolidation" is a Muhle!


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

Who among us _isn't_ at least a little bit jealous of @Actium's Breguet?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Joshua G said:


> Who among us _isn't_ at least a little bit jealous of @Actium's Breguet?


Me.

I am more than a little bit

🤣


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I really, genuinely like your style! One of the few watches I regret letting go in the name of ambiguous "consolidation" is a Muhle!


Thank you! I've always wanted one, and I've waited long enough. 

Silly to admit, but I'm planning to wear the SAR to bed--the full dial glow will be perfect for reading the time at night!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Joshua G said:


> Who among us _isn't_ at least a little bit jealous of @Actium's Breguet?


I'm being completely sincere--even nearly 2 years after getting it, it still doesn't feel real. Like an unattainable dream that somehow came true. It's like a symbol for me to constantly prove myself worthy of deserving.


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

You are more than worthy! Don't ever let anyone try to tell you different!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Joshua G said:


> You are more than worthy! Don't ever let anyone try to tell you different!


It's not others, but my own burden with the weight of history.


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

... today important business meeting ...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Feeling Instagrammy tonight


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Was browsing watch company sites and suddenly saw this temptress. I'm crushing hard.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just ordered this dressy watch....for me only business casual to full suit...38mm, manual wind, no lume polished applied indices, old style cushion case...love it, love the colour...


----------



## Kdog69 (12 mo ago)

TravisMorgan said:


> Just ordered this dressy watch....for me only business casual to full suit...38mm, manual wind, no lume polished applied indices, old style cushion case...love it, love the colour...
> View attachment 16919021


Just saw this release!

Look forward to wrist shots once you get it!

Love the green


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> Just ordered this dressy watch....for me only business casual to full suit...38mm, manual wind, no lume polished applied indices, old style cushion case...love it, love the colour...
> View attachment 16919021


Love the pistachio shade


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Actium said:


> Love the pistachio shade


That's why I bought it...reminded me of the too expensive for me Breitling Pistachio Chronograph..couldn't believe this one came out...man if Farer makes this in a deep red/maroon/burgundy with polished applied indices it would be killer..


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

Somewhat dressy, but also complicated…


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

bobernet said:


> Somewhat dressy, but also complicated…


What are you timing!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Post #1000 for the win!

Oh, and a watch...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

solid gold seamaster Geneve from 1969. Has a 601 mechanical wind.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

FatTuesday said:


> Post #1000 for the win!
> 
> Oh, and a watch...
> View attachment 16920343


Wow, who knew this thread would make it this far! A worthy watch for the milestone


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Keep the fires burning...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

They ran out of Daniel Wellingtons.


----------



## Mvtt98 (3 mo ago)

They tell me that this is a dress watch, but I’m not so sure.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

alas26 said:


> What are you timing!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lap times, of course! ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cykrops said:


> View attachment 16953111




Just saw this on my computer screen for the first time (as opposed to small, mobile device).

That dial is superb!!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> Just saw this on my computer screen for the first time (as opposed to small, mobile device).
> 
> That dial is superb!!!


Thank you! Dress watches now outnumber non gshock watches. Might have to add the desperado byline to my signature!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Soon...very soon...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cykrops said:


> Thank you! Dress watches now outnumber non gshock watches. Might have to add the desperado byline to my signature!


If you do it, I will add another dressy watch to my cluster of watches


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Dressy affordables. A new Vostok, a 1970 Omega De Ville TV Dial and a 1960 Longines (30L movement) that's too nice not to have had something replaced. Like I care.











I actually own two of the TV dials. Here they are getting movements swapped. The first one I bought (on the right) was missing the 5:00 marker and had water damage. I wore it for a while and waited until another became available.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> If you do it, I will add another dressy watch to my cluster of watches


Prepare to add that watch!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cykrops said:


> Prepare to add that watch!


Off to watchrecon I go


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Picked this one up for my wedding. My only dress watch as I never really dress up enough to require one. However, I’ve got some straps inbound and plan to wear this one a lot.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Just received this one. Farer Durham...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

cykrops said:


> View attachment 16953111


Where are the hands?🤔


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

captious said:


> Where are the hands?🤔












It's 3:50 in the picture


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow I missed a lot of updates! For some reason I don't always get the notifications even though I "follow" this thread. Plus I started a new job this week so I wasn't able to surf the site as often as usual. Glad to see the Desperados are thriving!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> Wow I missed a lot of updates! For some reason I don't always get the notifications even though I "follow" this thread. Plus I started a new job this week so I wasn't able to surf the site as often as usual. Glad to see the Desperados are thriving!


First of all, congrats! I hope the new job is off to a great start!!!

I do not always get updates for this thread either. For instance, I received an update that there was a new post late today....hours after that beautiful Farer was actually posted


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> First of all, congrats! I hope the new job is off to a great start!!!
> 
> I do not always get updates for this thread either. For instance, I received an update that there was a new post late today....hours after that beautiful Farer was actually posted


I didn't get fired, so that's a win in my book! I do have the Muhle-Glashutte that I bought to celebrate getting it, but still waiting on the Schaumburg...can't wait to post it here! I'm so pumped for the aventurine dial!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

Actium said:


> I am a devotee of the dress watch. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all types of watches, but there's something special about the elegant simplicity of the dress watch (I would say "timeless," but that's not a good descriptor for a watch). It's the archetype that most speaks to me. They are available at all prices, and look good with all sorts of attire.
> 
> I am one of the Dress Watch Desperados, and I hope you join us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> View attachment 16966242


Wow, what a look taken together with the shirt and cufflinks/buttons!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's an unnecessarily instagrammy pic featuring my watch and the pen my team gave me for my going away present from work on a bed of a Creed coffee table magazine


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

Actium said:


> Wow, what a look taken together with the shirt and cufflinks/buttons!


Thanks, I am more famous for crappy low light shots of crappy watches, but I scrubbed up ok for this occasion! The cufflinks are actually made of farthings from my dad's birthyear, and I was presenting our company's donation cheque to a local charity at a work 'do' that evening, that had supported my dad (and family) a few years back.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Not doing “dress watchy things” but have had this on my wrist the past few days. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

simple and timeless today with Raymond Weil dress watch style


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Purchased from Eric Wind @windvintage. 34mm x 5.5mm thick Concord Quartz in 18kt Yellow Gold. Unpolished.


----------



## QuartzGuy003 (3 mo ago)

My RSW quartz chronograph with an ETA movement and 10 0,13 carat diamonds.


----------



## rjl (Jan 1, 2013)

Mauric said:


> I will take advantage of all of you guys. Do you allow your watch to be under the cuff?
> 
> Here is my brother's Sarb035, the cuff is at tightest position.
> 
> ...


I don't wear my cuffs at the tightest position and I'm not sure many of my dress shirts have the 2nd button anymore. If my watch has the cuff under it, so be it. I don't think I let the cuff get under the watch on purpose to display it, but I don't mind. However, my watch is typically under the cuff unless I roll them up, which is often.


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Not sure why I need to be dressed up when I'm just sitting behind a desk, but guess it's just one of those things in life that I accept.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

baodai6062 said:


> Not sure why I need to be dressed up when I'm just sitting behind a desk, but guess it's just one of those things in life that I accept.
> 
> View attachment 16976957



That is just beautiful !!!


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sydney7629 said:


> That is just beautiful !!!


Thank you. I've been working hard to pare down my collection. This is a keeper. For me, it covers all the bases for a dress watch.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

baodai6062 said:


> Not sure why I need to be dressed up when I'm just sitting behind a desk, but guess it's just one of those things in life that I accept.
> 
> View attachment 16976957


Love that watch! I recently put it on my wish list! It has so many subtle features that draw me in


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Actium said:


> Love that watch! I recently put it on my wish list! It has so many subtle features that draw me in


From the moment I saw it, it drew me in. The dial, the bezel, etc. all is amazing. Patek is sort of cliché, but when it’s right it’s right.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yea, nay, or maybe a qualifier?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> Yea, nay, or maybe a qualifier?
> View attachment 16984458
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984460



IWC?!?! Very nice!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> IWC?!?! Very nice!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Honeymooning still...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

18kt Yellow Gold on Wind Vintage “Honey” strap Comcord Ultra Thin QUARTZ


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> Yea, nay, or maybe a qualifier?
> View attachment 16984458
> 
> 
> View attachment 16984460


In this thead?! Of course! Love it


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Wearing my wedding day watch on our 1 year anniversary of course!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

b1rdman973 said:


> Wearing my wedding day watch on our 1 year anniversary of course!
> 
> View attachment 16985147


Congratulations on your Paper Anniversary 🎊


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Congratulations on your Paper Anniversary 🎊


If you follow the recommended gifts for anniversaries, there's no way you'll celebrate another 🤣


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just put this one on a polished superfine 18mm mesh bracelet by strapcode..


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Athletic shoes and jeans? Sure!


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Honeymoon Effect still going strong two days in:


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

A4S said:


> View attachment 17002959


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

I love getting dressed up (suit & tie.....coat and slack's, etc.) whenever the opportunity calls for it (which now days is rare) and wearing a watch that goes with the attire.

Below are a few, that I consider appropriate, of my "dress" timepieces.

Nothing high-end or fancy just plain good looking timepieces with style, IMHO.

Also I must state that even though I may consider these timepieces for suits, etc. they are just as fantastic to wear when I am wearing my boots and jeans!


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Still loving my IWC, now even more with this super comfy chocolate brown suede strap from Veblenist.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Montblanc after a hard day at work, grabbing groceries, on @Vario  leather


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 17022630
> 
> 
> 
> Montblanc after a hard day at work, grabbing groceries, on @Vario leather


Super clean, love it!


----------



## Dakkonmc (Jan 2, 2022)

One of my favorite.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Dakkonmc said:


> One of my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This no date, 8mm thick rectangle is in the running for "best possible dress watch under $100". Looking into straps now to finish off the look


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

I've been wearing everyday and only once with a suit but this is my dress watch:


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Currently the dressiest watch.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Concord 18kt Yellow Gold


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

UG Gilt Shadow with micro-rotor...world's thinnest automatic movement for almost 40 years...


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

vintage Omega DeVille manual wind


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

Glashutte spezimatic with pie pan dial


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

I see some pictures of offenders out there, LOL.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

redSLED said:


> I see some pictures of offenders out there, LOL.
> View attachment 17092420


thats what makes a desperado


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Posting from previous WRUW shots.


----------



## timepieceofmind (1 mo ago)

Does a Hublot Big Bang count? It has a gator band, lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

redSLED said:


> I see some pictures of offenders out there, LOL.
> View attachment 17092420


I'm as big an offender as there is...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Stchambe said:


> Posting from previous WRUW shots.
> 
> View attachment 17092454
> 
> ...


That rolex is just something else!


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

cykrops said:


> That rolex is just something else!


Should get more wrist time but I don’t like scuffing it up.

Beauty shots


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

redSLED said:


> I see some pictures of offenders out there, LOL.
> View attachment 17092420


See below



cykrops said:


> thats what makes a desperado


Fax. You do not need a suit on to enjoy a dress watch.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A4S said:


> View attachment 17095203
> 
> View attachment 17095204


How is your experience of it? I've had to decide that I personally don't really understand the case for reversos, but Caseback Tim was very impressed.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Benjamin NV said:


> How is your experience of it? I've had to decide that I personally don't really understand the case for reversos, but Caseback Tim was very impressed.


I am blown away on this thing - the quality for the price point is outstanding. This new arrival has made me very happy 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

Stchambe said:


> Should get more wrist time but I don’t like scuffing it up.
> 
> Beauty shots
> 
> ...


Crazy (awesome) piece! I'm not familiar with this model - which is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

Beautiful, but almost too simple for me. Hard to tell the value of the watch you are wearing lol. This may be a good thing however.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Crazy (awesome) piece! I'm not familiar with this model - which is it?


It’s a 6426 which was modified by Seconde-Seconde


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful, but almost too simple for me. Hard to tell the value of the watch you are wearing lol. This may be a good thing however.


I completely get that. To me, this Moser manages to pull off some pretty cool tricks: it's both subtle and spectacular; it's extremely dressy and perfectly casual; it's more sincerely swiss made than almost any other without the labels; and, it is truly valuable in its hand-work, precision, and style, yet that assessment is left more to the wearer than to others. This whole Endeavour reminds me of its white-gold case material (or of platinum or other precious white metals, for that matter). Subtly different in appearance than stainless steel but substantially different in feel to someone wearing it. I quite like the watch, though it's certainly not for everyone. Personally, I hope they remain scarce--suits me.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

thewatchidiot said:


> View attachment 17095890


I do appreciate the classic approach Furlan Marri took. However, I don't understand the 2116-A marker. Also, oddly I find myself wondering what a version without the cross-hair would look like. Perhaps it's the line crossing the N bugging me. Sector designs like this are all about the detail.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Desperados!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Actium said:


> Merry Christmas, Desperados!
> 
> View attachment 17116586


Very stylish. I keep admiring the grand feu bleu


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

If I ever attend a cocktail party....


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

I have a few. But I am posting this one, primarily because I can't find another like it on the internet or in person. Corum does not have much information on the watch: manufactured around 1985, 18k case, quartz ETA 211.101 movement.

Anyway, I think the dial and case are beautiful.

If anyone recognizes it, please let me know.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Reubin said:


> I have a few. But I am posting this one, primarily because I can't find another like it on the internet or in person. Corum does not have much information on the watch: manufactured around 1985, 18k case, quartz ETA 211.101 movement.
> 
> Anyway, I think the dial and case are beautiful.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Corum! 

Post a thread in Public asking about it. You will receive more views and potential people that can answer than in this thread.

Good luck!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

So update, I decided not to get the Schaumburg Galaxy Moon due to reassessing priorities. I'm going to stand pat on my collection and continue to focus on the jewel of my collection, the Breguet. I think I'm good on watches for quite a while!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Actium said:


> So update, I decided not to get the Schaumburg Galaxy Moon due to reassessing priorities. I'm going to stand pat on my collection and continue to focus on the jewel of my collection, the Breguet. I think I'm good on watches for quite a while!


Are you sure? Look at his smile - he would be really happy to join your collection 

i've been looking at the Schaumburg moon watches too. they are all outstanding. This one too. I can't decide amongst the different models.
I really want to pull the trigger on a moonphase watch


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> Are you sure? Look at his smile - he would be really happy to join your collection
> 
> i've been looking at the Schaumburg moon watches too. they are all outstanding. This one too. I can't decide amongst the different models.
> I really want to pull the trigger on a moonphase watch
> ...


That's the one I ordered but tbh it was sort of snakebit. Was taking forever (over 4 months). I bought it to celebrate a new job but it felt forced since I was at the job for a while now. We have a lot of travel plans this year and so it felt right to call it off.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Actium said:


> That's the one I ordered but tbh it was sort of snakebit. Was taking forever (over 4 months). I bought it to celebrate a new job but it felt forced since I was at the job for a while now. We have a lot of travel plans this year and so it felt right to call it off.


Enjoy the travel, hope the new-ish role is treating you well!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Enjoy the travel, hope the new-ish role is treating you well!


Thank you! Europe and California! I like the new job but I miss the old one. It was a good move for my career though so focusing on the positives!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

Tiffany Grand for the win










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

20 years old.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, it's got a dress watch's lume and a dress watch's strap and a dress watch's 200m WR so I guess that must mean it's a dress watch.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Well, it's got a dress watch's lume and a dress watch's strap and a dress watch's 200m WR so I guess that must mean it's a dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 17145011


Yeah, I think G-shocks are considered dress watches on this thread. lol


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Commuting on train for my one day of the week I have to go into the office


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Jonathan T said:


> Commuting on train for my one day of the week I have to go into the office
> 
> View attachment 17149443


Once a week? You poor thing... lol


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

ColinW said:


> Once a week? You poor thing... lol


Yup I don’t know how I can manage. Frankly I don’t know how I handled 5 days of commuting pre pandemic. One good thing came out of this pandemic 😎


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------

